# Another day, another nickle



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Another day another nickle*

Well, I'm back. The computer burped and was in the shop for a few days. I took some photos of the shop and wanted to photograph my latest project but the camera went to Hawaii with daughter Julie, to photograph a wedding. Thanks to everyone who tryed to help me with the pictures in my computer. As it turned out I had to un-install the printer I was using so I just re-installed my old one and re-worked the photos the way they got that way in the first place. So I've posted some more projects. I was given some thick old pine so I've cut it up and planed it to thickness. I need a new work bench so I will be cutting lots of mortises in the next few days. My present bench, which I will continue to use, has a top of two layers of particle board and one of plywood with an edge band of Alder. It has held up well for the last 16 years of some times ill treatment. However, it has a cabinet under it and can't mount an end vise. I'll have both vises on the new one. It will be the size of the work table it is going to replace which is 72×42. Also going to put a flip up out-feed table on the saw. I think I will blog these two projects just to learn how. See ya later
Tom


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Another day another nickle*
> 
> Well, I'm back. The computer burped and was in the shop for a few days. I took some photos of the shop and wanted to photograph my latest project but the camera went to Hawaii with daughter Julie, to photograph a wedding. Thanks to everyone who tryed to help me with the pictures in my computer. As it turned out I had to un-install the printer I was using so I just re-installed my old one and re-worked the photos the way they got that way in the first place. So I've posted some more projects. I was given some thick old pine so I've cut it up and planed it to thickness. I need a new work bench so I will be cutting lots of mortises in the next few days. My present bench, which I will continue to use, has a top of two layers of particle board and one of plywood with an edge band of Alder. It has held up well for the last 16 years of some times ill treatment. However, it has a cabinet under it and can't mount an end vise. I'll have both vises on the new one. It will be the size of the work table it is going to replace which is 72×42. Also going to put a flip up out-feed table on the saw. I think I will blog these two projects just to learn how. See ya later
> Tom


Sounds like a plan! Looking forward to reading your blogs on you upcoming projects!


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Another day another nickle*
> 
> Well, I'm back. The computer burped and was in the shop for a few days. I took some photos of the shop and wanted to photograph my latest project but the camera went to Hawaii with daughter Julie, to photograph a wedding. Thanks to everyone who tryed to help me with the pictures in my computer. As it turned out I had to un-install the printer I was using so I just re-installed my old one and re-worked the photos the way they got that way in the first place. So I've posted some more projects. I was given some thick old pine so I've cut it up and planed it to thickness. I need a new work bench so I will be cutting lots of mortises in the next few days. My present bench, which I will continue to use, has a top of two layers of particle board and one of plywood with an edge band of Alder. It has held up well for the last 16 years of some times ill treatment. However, it has a cabinet under it and can't mount an end vise. I'll have both vises on the new one. It will be the size of the work table it is going to replace which is 72×42. Also going to put a flip up out-feed table on the saw. I think I will blog these two projects just to learn how. See ya later
> Tom


Can't wait to read your blogs, and don't worry bogging is a snap, I just learned two days ago.

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## mtcarver (Aug 31, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Another day another nickle*
> 
> Well, I'm back. The computer burped and was in the shop for a few days. I took some photos of the shop and wanted to photograph my latest project but the camera went to Hawaii with daughter Julie, to photograph a wedding. Thanks to everyone who tryed to help me with the pictures in my computer. As it turned out I had to un-install the printer I was using so I just re-installed my old one and re-worked the photos the way they got that way in the first place. So I've posted some more projects. I was given some thick old pine so I've cut it up and planed it to thickness. I need a new work bench so I will be cutting lots of mortises in the next few days. My present bench, which I will continue to use, has a top of two layers of particle board and one of plywood with an edge band of Alder. It has held up well for the last 16 years of some times ill treatment. However, it has a cabinet under it and can't mount an end vise. I'll have both vises on the new one. It will be the size of the work table it is going to replace which is 72×42. Also going to put a flip up out-feed table on the saw. I think I will blog these two projects just to learn how. See ya later
> Tom


Everday is a learning experence.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*

A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.

Well, yesterday was the day. I was building the face frame for a corner kitchen cabinet. You know , the one with the lazy susan and the angle across the front. The cut list called for stiles that were 30 inchs long and 2 1/4 wide ripped at a 45 degree angle. I always build with a 1/4 inch over on face frame. I built the face frame and held it up to the cabinet. Even allowing for the plywood which was not a full 3/4 inch, I had way too much over hang. When I measured the stiles, they came out at 2 1/2 inch!! OOPS! No biggy, measure 2 1/4 and mark a 45. set the saw up and re-rip them. No dice! Not enough room on the left side of the blade. I clamped a piece of 1/2 inch plywood on the rip fence and attempted to go under the blade a little at a time, no good either. I also tried to use the 45 bit in the router table, nope. I built another face frame and that one can join the other boo-boo's in the shop which include half of a full carved saddle seat that grew another size while I stamped it, a drawer going the wrong way and assorted other fun things to look at. I tend to nail these mis-comboobleations on the wall as a warning to any more of them that come around. sort of like hanging dead coyotes on the fence as a warning. It doesn't work with the coyotes either.

Tom


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


How high did you have the blade set?
I am trying to visualize why you could not re run the stock with a sacrificial fence?

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


the wall of honour or is that humour? 

gotta love "learning opportunities"


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


Bob,
The edge was so sharp that I couldn't get it to run straight. It would go under the ply and bind on the blade.
These corners are the first cabinet I set in the run and the face frames have to be pretty accurate or I wind up handplaning to get it square so the next one can screw to the frame.
Tom


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


Tom,

Sorry to hear of your misfortunes in woodworking. I'm sure I speak for the rest of the L J's by saying that we've never made any mistakes… ;^D


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


Beveled sled with fence? MDF carrying board and some clamps? 1/4" hardboard carrying board with tail hook to grab the tablesaw table and eleveate the mitre 1/4" to grab the fence?

I have a right tilt saw and have the same problem. That's when my Festool TS55 and my MFT1080 gets fired up


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


I've got a special alter (burn pile) to sacrifice such projects to the gods of woodworking.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


Gosh dang, Tom! You hit on it!! A sled that runs in the left hand miter slot and clamps and let the darn thing hang over th edge and…..................


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


I hate it when things just don't wanna fit, too! I like your wall of fame. I stopped hanging coyotes cause it only drew their hungry cousins to the free meal…LOL I hope your mistakes don't draw others!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


Good one Tom(MOT), I was getting to that. <g>

I deliberately built my sled out to 23" to accomodate doors.

Thomas, , another reason to hang on to offcuts of MDF. 
Grab a few of those mini Destaco clamps . They make jigs a pice of cake.
p.s. there is a guy with a circular saw alignement jig on U-Tube that may be on to something hand too.
It would sure deal with the situation Thomas had - with the proper blade.

Bob


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


Talking about right tilt saws. I got my table saw very early on from Craigslist, didn't know a thing about them. It's some 12" contractor type thing but with a big cast iron top and a Vega fence. Anyway I always had issues getting it to a specific angle so just left it at 90, and used other tools to cut bevels/miters. I'd always assumed it was a left tilt, but lo and behold after getting my Wixey angle finder I adjusted it for the first time in years and found out that it's actually a right tilt, who'd a thunk!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


"mis-comboobleations " . . . I like that word. Gonna use it next time I screw up.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Right Tilt Table Saw Blues*
> 
> A couple years ago I bought a brand new Jet table saw. It is really great except it is right tilt. At the time I thought it really didn't matter, just change a few ways of working and it would be fine. I mean, there are thousands of them out there. It is dandy to not have to change the scale when I change the blade. I moved the miter gauge to the right side of the blade. I learned to jump the fence over the blade to cut 45's. I built sleds and fixed the tenon jig for right handed cuts. I guess I always suspected that that right handed cut would come around to bite me in the butt some day but really thought I'd gotten around it.
> 
> ...


I have a Jet right tilt saw also. I built a aux fence that clamps to my fence and pivots, so I can cut other angles when the need arises I thing I got the idea out of an old issue of WOOD. I see if I can hunt that issue up or dig out the jig and take a picture of it. I don't use it that often.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Cattle Drive*

Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.

A neighbor called up and asked my help getting his cows to fall pasture. Kirk owns a small ranch outside of town. His wife works as a teacher and administrater for our school system. She does a great job and we really appreciate her efforts. Of course, I told Kirk I'd be there. This was a trail drive to Parsnip Peak, about 10 miles from the house, all the way on Kirk's ranch. We saddled up at about 7:30. We live on the far western side of the Mountain Time Zone so please forgive the late start. We needed to be able to see. Bob Wrotten and Pat showed up to help us sort. Bob is one of our local deputy sherrifs and a local rancher as well. He also rides a saddle he won at the Jordan Valley Big Loop in 1983. He had 100 head of cows going with us and Kirk had about 200. It was a partly cloudy day, cool so the cows would travel along easy. It had rained on Monday so there was no dust for the first time since May. It never really warmed up but the sun did come out. Bob and Pat got us started on the trail and then after about 2 miles left us to our own devices. When you are out on the range in our country there is real silence. Pretty soon Kirk and I had the cows strung out over about 3/4 of mile and traveling a long about right. It felt good to be sitting on my top horse out in the real world. The only sounds were horseshoes on rocks and the rattling dewclaws of the cows. Kirk and I would line the cows out then get together at the back of the herd and visit for a while until we needed to do some more work. This was the first time I'd gotten to ride since the first of July. My leg is still not good but is some what better.

Back at the ranch, while Bob Wrotten and I were rideing across a meadow we got in to a conversation that is the reason I blogged this. He is now in law enforcement and I live in my shop yet to both of us our identity is here; sitting on a horse working cattle. Kirk drove log truck for 20 years so that now he can raise cattle. It seems that no matter what we do our self-perception is tied to horses, cattle and the range that is our home. You might perceive me as a craftsman but in my own mind I will always be a man on horseback tending and working cattle. Our converstion turned to the young people of today. Kirk has three sons; one grown, one in college and one in high school. None of these young men suffers from an identy crisis, they know where they are going. All have had the benefit of growing up working with their father and seeing what they have accomplished at the end of the day.

Kirk and I got the cows on water and rode back to the truck visiting along as men will do. Bob had brought my truck and trailer out part way so we wouldn't have to ride all the way back. The trail was about 10 miles but when you are trailing cows you ride about twice that distance pointing them the right way. We got to the truck a little past 4:00. By the time we got the horses taken care of and something to eat it was 6:00. I still had to make a 60 mile round trip to take my horse back to pasture. It was a great day sitting on a good horse in my reality. Now I must go to the shop and work. Perhaps a little calmer for the time I spent yesterday.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the outing, Thos. It was a good ride for us, too.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really good day. I'm hoping to get grounded some here too.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Great trip Tom. You should have invited Frank along and he could have taken the pictures.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


I haven't read a Louis L'Amour novel in a long time-I needed that!!! Thanks.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie, read "The Ourfit" by J. P. S. Brown. Louis is fun but hardly ever gets near a cow outfit.
Tom( I've read about everything ol' Louey ever wrote)


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Tom;

Now THAT sounds like real work!

I'll stick with playing in the shop.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Great story Thom:
I am reminded or so many real/raw encounters like yours in my life.

I understand what you are feeling.

Who can savor victory who has not tasted it?

Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Lee and Bob,
My old partner, Monty Jackson, used to say when the wreck was at its worst,"Whar's the man with the guitar now??" It's hard to "ride and shoot and lean agin the bar" if you ain't been there.
Tom


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Nothing like the smell and creak of leather as you put your foot in the stirrup and swing up, into fresh air.

I had not thought about it until just now. I miss bringing the herd down for the winter, gathering them up in the spring for branding and taking them back up for the summer. A man can learn a lot about him self, or at least be reminded on days like that.

Your making me homesick Tom. I think the wife and I decided that once we empty the nest we are moving back to Wyoming. Something about that country gets in your blood and won't let go.

Thanks for the ride Tom.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Yes, Buck,
Someone once said that Wyoming is a state of mind. Here on the high desert is not that different from a lot of Wyoming but the winters are milder. Of course you don't have the Tetons or the Winds or the Absaroakas. Or Yellowstone. But I can drive over and have supper in Jackson the same day.The biggest trouble I ever had with Wyoming was making a living there. I guess now the oil field is booming so it might be OK. Good luck.
Tom


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Thank Thos. I know the feeling I sure miss my herd of Registered Texas Longhorns and the time out with them.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Wow, Tom, that makes me yearn for a ride on horseback, again. Due to my injury i cannot get back in a saddle without some ledge or other means. I used my patio on the trailer we had in Colorado, but now don't have that.

Oh, well. We have some horses and saddles, here, if you want to visit AZ, again. Hope you are blessed in your travels.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


I thought this may be appropriate for the thread today.

Alberta Cowboy

An Alberta cowboy was overseeing his herd in a remote mountainous
pasture when suddenly a brand-new BMW advanced out of a dust cloud
towards him.
The driver, a young man in a Brioni suit, Gucci shoes, Ray Ban
sunglasses and YSL tie, leans out the window and asks the cowboy,
"If I tell you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd,
will you give me a calf?"

The cowboy looks at the man, obviously a yuppie, then looks at
his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, Why not?"

The yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell notebook computer,
connects it to his Cingular RAZR V3 cell phone, and surfs to a NASA page
on the Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite navigation system to
get an exact fix on his location which he then feeds to another NASA
satellite that scans the area in an ultra-high-resolution photo.
The young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop and exports
it to an image processing facility in Hamburg, Germany. Within seconds, he 
receives an email on his Palm Pilot that the image has been processed and the data stored.

He then accesses a MS-SQL database through an ODBC connected
Excel Spreadsheet with email on his Blackberry and, after a few minutes,
receives a response.

Finally, he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his
hi-tech, miniaturized HP LaserJet printer and finally turns to the cowboy
and says, "You have exactly 1,586 cows and calves."

"That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," 
says the Cowboy. He watches the young man select one of the animals
and looks on amused as the young man stuffs it into the trunk of his car.

Then the cowboy says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you
exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?"

The young man thinks about it for a second and then says,
"Okay, why not?"

"You're a member of parliament for the Canadian Government",
says the cowboy.

"Wow! That's correct," says the yuppie, "but how did you guess
that?"

"No guessing required." answered the cowboy. "You showed up
here even though nobody called you; you want to get paid for an answer I
already knew, to a question I never asked. You tried to show me how much
smarter than me you are; and you don't know a thing about cows…this is 
a herd of sheep. Now give me back my dog."


----------



## herbert (Oct 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed reading about your day outside. I had horses until a few years ago but being a single dad of four kids there was no time for horses. Maybe some day I will be lucky enough to experience a day like you had.

Scott

I also think your woodworking skills are great.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Never been around horses much, but I know sage brush runs in the blood.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


I'd take an atv. I'm not much of a horse guy, eventhough my grandpa tried to get me to be one. I prefer to be the only "brain" running my transportation. Too many years on a "kid" pony with a mind of his own to enjoy it today. I never got to where I could trust them.

Many of my Flinthill's friends are horse people. I have an old barn that was built for 10 draft horses, so I'm told by the State barn expert, and my daughter is telling me she wants a pony for her birthday (#7). So, who knows, maybe I will become a horse guy someday. I am a cow guy by the way, I like the way they taste.

Great story, helps paint of picture of who you are. Thanks for sharing it. You're a real treasure, glad you are here with us.

Mark


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Cattle Drive*
> 
> Now you are asking your self what that title has to do with wood working, right? Maybe it doesn't but it may have to do with the mental health of the wood worker. I've spent a lot of my life outdoors and now I'm confined to a very small area in the shop. I seldom pass up a chance to return to my "Real" world and spend some time.
> 
> ...


Bob#2: I've heard that one before, but it was a good refresher. I liked it.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Horse Thief Moon*

Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.

Our daughter and son-in-law live in Arock. Bob manages the Jordan Valley Irrigation District and our two grand-daughters attend Arock School. Attendance is hovering around 22 this year. Needless to say, everyone goes to all school events from ball games to Christmas programs. For many years school house dances were an event never to be missed. But then came satelite TV and computers. Last night Carleen and I went to a real school house dance again.

Arock, is nothing more than the school, the district shops, a post office that is about 12 feet square and 8 or 9 houses. Everyone in the area ranches for a living. Two young mothers, Robin Eiguren and Diane Fillmore decided it was time to have a genuine dance again. They went out on a limb and hired a really good band from about 300 miles away and cleaned out the old school house which is now like a community hall. they put the word out about a month in advance and made sure everyone knew about the event. The men brought in all their junk wood and old trees for a bonfire. Word went out and all the ladies made pies and deserts. There was a big barbeque wagon with chorizos and beef if you wanted more to eat.

They lit off the bonfire at 7 and everyone started to show up. We all kicked in $10 a head to cover expenses. There was a big table of desserts and the band was getting set up. Kids of all ages were swarming as only kids can. All the teenagers gathered up on the east side of the fire and sat on a wagon discussing how none of the boys knew how to dance while hoping the girls would drag them in to the music. These are kids that work as hard as their parents when they are not in school. The men stood around drinking beer and talking about cows, horses, ropings, horses, rodeo and the rain we were recently blessed with. There must have been over a 100 showed up. The Horse Thief Moon was shinning huge in the sky.

After a while the kids wound down, the fire died out some and most headed in to dance. Turned out those hairy legged boys could dance after all. As the little ones crashed they were laid out in one corner with blankets and tended by grandmas. The girls had brought in bales of meadow hay for everone to sit on. A couple bales were arranged to keep the babies from rolling out of the nest. The moms and pops got to dancing and laughing and having a good time. Every once in a while a moma would come over to check on her babies and be shued away by the grandmas.

The school kids were involved and the 8th graders had arranged to auction off pies to pay for their 8th grade sneak. Next year they will be going to the big school and in the spring they do a sneak day for some fun on graduating from the 8th grade. I was asked to auction off the pies and we raised over $200 for the kids fun day.

Miss Vicky, one of the local school marms, showed up in a dress. Now not many women wear dresses very often. She was having a great time dancing with her husband and teaching the kids some new tricks. I almost forgot for a moment that she grew up on one of the local ranches and ropes and rides as good as anyone else here. The young guys were trying to forget the last time she beat them at a roping. We had every kind of dancing going on that you could imagine and the visiting was non-stop. Many of the famiies showed up with 4 generations in tow. Grandpas teaching grand-daughters to dance and daddies swinging their little girls around and having fun. The Mackenzie boys drove 68 miles from Rock Creek to vist and have a good time. 
Everyone knew everyone and we were a real community, sorta like here on LumberJocks.

" And we'll gallop from afar, guided by the stars to dance the polka, 'neath the Horse Thief Moon. By tomorrow night, she'll be shining big and bright, gold and shiney like a Spanish Doubloon, Horse Thief Moon." 
"Horse Thief Moon" by Ian Tyson.

I wish we could all meet at the school house for a dance. It would sure be a fun time.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


OMG, I have not heard Ian Tyson in a long time. Nor have I sat a bale of hay at dance in many moons either. Your making me homesick Tom!


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


I'm little homesick too. But you are right lumberjocks is a community, like that little coffee shop where everybody met in the morning, hopefully that never changes.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Thos,

Your telling of the gathering at the school and the genuine sense of community is something many of us feel we have much less today. The gathering is an honest reflection of community we all seek. LJ is a place I can find some of that magic.

Dale


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Oh how wonderful. 
I've been to one barn dance in my life (before I was even in school and neighbour built a new barn) and a couple backyard hoedowns. Such a wonderful time.

I loved reading your story of the event. Now THAT is living!! 
Well done.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


My wife is always telling me about the barn dances out at Three creek (pronunced crick) from when she was a little one.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


very well written story. a great read worthy of publication.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Loved your story Thos!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight Thos.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Thomas. Beautifully written (I especially liked the part about the hay bail keeping the babies "from rolling out of the nest"). With the majority of us surrounded by the beeps and flashing lights of what passes for modern day "civilization" it's a joy to share a slice of life in ION country.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Thomas should be an article for Reminisce Magazine even though most of the articles are about the older better days, I believe that this would fit in.

A great read, thanks for writing it up for us all.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


There is an attractiveness about simplicity that just makes you want to stop and take a deep breath. Great story.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Dennis, I remember the school programs and get togethers at the Three Creek school. We had a good time there as well. Tell your wife we share that memory.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


my highschool had a class of 42. thought that was small.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing Thos.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


wow ! that was such a great story ! think im inspired to tell one about where i live ! lets see we got concrete,traffic lights everywhere exaust fumes high rise everwhere …...... on second thought ill read thos story again !


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Wow, Tom! It made me homesick for the Four-Corners, again. Not quite as small, but still countryfied. I let my wife read it, knowing she would like it, and she tells me you might know Dave Holl or Dave Mabe. The first was a puncher up there, the second was a pilot who works for Border Patrol, now. Small world when you used to cowboy and now make sawdust! "Old ways, sure are hard to change em. Come what may, it's hard to teach a dinosaur a new trick!"-"Old Ways," by Neil Young

God Bless,
Hawg
"Riding 'neath the desert sky"-Marshall Tucker


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Made me think of "Big Ball's in Cowtown" Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys. Except sweeter.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Doug,
I was thinking about Big Ball on the way to the dance last night. Grab some Asleep at the Wheel.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Sweet as honey Thos. my class of "68" had 46 kids and we had street dances, that is the only thing I can compare to that story. Small corn town here in Michigan. We had 1200 people and I swear you had to go to the next town to find a girl you were'nt related to. Friday football and the dance after, man that was heaven. Thanks for the trip back. You are quite a writter. Hope you did'nt hurt Frank's feelings. mike


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Tom, have you heard the recording of Bob Wills and the Playboys "For The Last Time"? It's a double album, with all the Playboys and Ole Bob who was dying at the time it was recorded. He can hardly croak when it's time for "What Makes Bob Holler". It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Doug, I've heard parts of it. Quite a disc.

Mike, I think my class of '65 had about 36 in a small corn town in Northern Indiana, Twelve Mile. We were the first class in the new consolidated school, other wise there would have been about 11 of us. We had dances in the community building. I learned to play guitar playing in that building for square dances put on by the local saddle club. Yeah, we had fun.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Got nothin' to say 'sepin i"m jealous.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Thos. Angle.

Certain writers and their writings speak loud and clear on their own merits.

Your writings and shared experiences demand silence, along with reverent reflection from your readers.

This is in order that we may ponder, admire, and consider these words as we tuck them away and sort out there meaning for us on a personal basis.

We take your words under advisement, for further consideration.

We genuinely take in, all that you say ; and don't say, along with the tones of your vivid written poetry.

This in turn allows us to paint the pictures and interpret the story you convey like few others can.

In turn, this silence , that your writings and you command, allows us to appreciate how you bring words to life.

You make them dance in such a way, that we feel a gentle sense of warmth, along with admiration for your gift that overflows each time you treat us to your written prose.

I tip my hat to you, signaling my respect.

Write on friend, its your calling.

Thank you for sharing your gift.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Thomas you are a true Renaissance Man and an inspiration. Sounds like we are about the same age, as I graduated HS in 1965 as well - class of 175. I can only dream of living in a community such as yours - but unfortunately it's not in the cards for me. Thanks so much for sharing a piece of your wonderful life - you are a lucky man.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Dusty,
Those are kind and gracious words of undeserved praise. I learned to tell stories around the bull fires on the round-up wagons and in the hunting camps where there was no other entertainment but the well organized words of your fellow men. A good story teller was as respected as a top hand. We worked as hard at stories and poetry as we did at rideing a good horse and throwing a good loop.It's not as respected today as it once was. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Thors.

I am not surprised by that tidbit about sitting around the camp fire and its place in that arena.

Human beings crave friendship, story's and story telling.

Even simple conversation nourishes the soul.

It is the uniter for our race, our bond and glue for our human fragility.

Yet it seems to be dieing: that is the simple act of civil talking and sharing ones experiences.

Thats both sad and to bad.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Great writings. Thanks so much.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Great story Thomas. My own life experience is about as far from that as you can be and still be on the same planet. My graduating class was almost 300! But somehow the yearning for telling stories and having a laugh around a fire transcends.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


My graduating class was 1200 and I barely saw the same kids two semesters in a row. Stories about small classes where everyone knew everyone else make me terrible envious. Like Dusty says, humans crave stories and they do bond us together. It's difficult to share stories with people you don't get to know, we didn't even bother to have a reunion until 30 years later (it was a bit of a failure). As a result I devour stories like this and savor the experiences shared. So, once more, with feeling, Thanks.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


"they" closed our local high school (not enough students) and now bus the kids to the "big city".
When asked why they couldn't bus some city kids out to the country high school (since there were talking about building a new city high school due to numbers) .. the reply was that it was too expense to bus the city kids and the families wouldn't want the commute.
I guess the travel expenses are higher going one way than going the other.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Well MsDebbie, it's all downhill going into the city.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Shoot, I never get to go anywhere!

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


I never thought of the downhill perspective. thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


Unless you walk then it's all uphill.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Horse Thief Moon*
> 
> Out here in the ION country, life tends to revolve around two things, school and church. It has always been that way in the remote regions of the country. Here in the hinter lands of Malhuer County, Oregon, we have three schools and another in Idaho. The one at Rock Creek is the smallest with only 2 students but more are on the way, in a couple years we will be back up to about 4. Rock Creek is 38 miles from town. The school here in Jordan Valley is a 12 grade school with over 50 students in the 12 grades. Over in Idaho(the state line is 4 miles east of town ) is the Pleasant Valley School which this year had 6 students. Pleasant Valley is only 10 miles out. Pleasant Valley kids go to Jordan Valley for high school. 30 miles west is Arock. If you ranch west of Arock, the kids go to Crane which is a state run boarding school about 100 miles northwest.
> 
> ...


I just read your story out to my wife all these miles away in Yorkshire. Sounds like such a different world! She reckons we could do with some of your community spirit in these parts. I never expected to come across anything like this when I signed on. Thanks for telling the story. Very special!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Merry Christmas*

We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Tom,

Merry Christmas to you and yours. Glad to hear you have a "white" Christmas. That just seems so much more special, and where you live, it is really a "blessing" too. May God bless you even more next year!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


merry christmas back at ya thos. aint lookin good for a white christmas here in florida forcast today i think about 74 ! santa has to run tires on his outfit round here ! have an exellent day verne


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


That white stuff sounds more Christmassy than here in Yorkshire Thos. It's mid- afternoon, and it's been dull and damp but mild all day. (But warm in our hearts ho ho). My 95 days in Lumberjocks have been most enjoyable and inspirational. Here's to more of the same in 2008.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas Thomas. and may the New Year bring you the greatest of blessings.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas Tom. I'm glad you are having a white Christmas-- better you than me. In your 95 days you've provided me a lot of encouragement - I thank you.

Have a great holiday and Happy New Year!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas Tom! Could you send some of that snow my way…and less of that 40 mph wind!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you, Carleen and all the Angle clan.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to you too Tom!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Tom, Just wanted to thank you for your many suggestions over the time I have been with LJ.

Enjoy your white Christmas and have a great New Year.

Dalec


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas, Tom!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Thank you, one and all.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas Tom and Carleen. You input has been an integral part of the Lumber Jock learning experience for many of us. Hope next year will be great for all of us.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry (belated) Christmas, Tom! We enjoyed a white Christmas as well. Happy New year to you and Carleen.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year's. Isn't 2008 the year of the Lumberjock? I better check the calendar.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> We would like to wish a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all Lumber Jocks everywhere. We are having a white Christmas here in the ION country. It's been a while since we've had one. It brings us the blessing of moisture which in this desert country is the best Christmas present of all. It has been a very good year for us and discovering Lumber Jocks was one of the best parts. So, here's to you Martin and all the rest of the Lumber Jock crew, may 2008 be even better than 2007.


I think you are right Bill.

Happy Holidays and here's to 2008


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Winnemucca*

As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.

On Saturday, long before the sun came up, Carleen and I hit the road for Winnemucca, Nevada. We stopped at Arock on the way to pick up a granddaughter and a spare, kid that is. After about 3 hours of fighting a snow storm we dropped down into Winnemucca. The reason for the trip was the annual ranch rodeo.

For a lot of years the people" in the know" have declared the American Cowboy deceased. Well, I'd say they did pretty good for a bunch of ghosts. It's hard to find real cowboys if you drive on the Interstates or hang around the cities. Most of these ol' boys came from places with names like Jordan Valley, Round Mountain, Denio, Arock, Rock Creek, Tuscorora or Plush. They came out of the sagebrush to have a get-to-gather, try to win a little money and take home some pride for the outfit. Ranch rodeos are based on what cowboys(buckaroos) do on the range every day. Professional rodeo has become a real sport but it is not applicable to the work on ranches. So, every event at a ranch rodeo reflects real life work on horseback. The ranch style team roping uses muley cattle(no horns) and the ropers must rope on leather wrapped saddle horns the same as we do on the ranch. No rubber wrapped horns allowed. This is the way we doctor sick cattle and brand calves in the spring. There is also stock saddle bronc riding. The cowboy has to ride his working saddle. the horses are tough but just like in the sage brush, all that counts is being there when the ride is over. Not a lot of rules and extra points if you can fan him with your hat and turn your head and talk to the judges. Also have team branding where 4 cowboys have to put a paint brand on 4 head of yearllings. They have to head and heel them then switch the head rope to the front feet before the paint brand can be applied. The winning team did in under 5 minutes and that includes switching ropers in the middle. The yearlings had a lot of fun chasing the cowboys as well.The girls did steer stopping where they head a steer and then stop for the time. The little kids had dummy roping and stick horse barrel racing. The calf roping was different from rodeo tie down roping in that the roper had to dally and then take the tail of his rope with him just like we do outside then tie the calf down.

The entries were made of ranch teams, 4 men and one lady. Some of those girls are as good as the men. While there was a winner in each event, the main goal was to win the team award. Now, that's bragging rights! As you can imagine we had lots of friends there and we did a lot of visiting. The girls took off and did what kids do; they trooped around with the other kids their age and had their own community. Funny part was that they were hanging out with the same kids they go to school with. We don't spend too much time worrying about our kids here. They're pretty safe except for rope burns and gravel rashs.

By Sunday night everybody had disappeared into the sage again. Somebody had bragging rights and everybody felt like going back to work. Ian Tyson once described our part of the world as a black hole on the map. We headed home as well, feeling like we had some fun and spent some time with family. We'll see them all again the 3rd weekend in May here in Jordan Valley for the Big Loop. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time. I grew up in Oklahoma and was always amazed at the differnce between the "Pro" cowboys and the working guys. You could never find a better, more hard working bunch of people. Now that being said, I would never in a million years try to do what they do every day but I do miss the people, plane spoken and would help someone at the drop of a hat. They were the definition of "Neighbor."


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


That sounds totally interesting. It is this knid of stuff that more accurately captures things that are really part of the old American culture.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


I was toting my pack along the long dusty Winnemucca road
When along came a semi with a high canvas covered load
If your goin' to Winnemucca, Mack with me you can ride
And so I climbed into the cab and then I settled down inside
He asked me if I'd seen a road with so much dust and sand
And I said, "Listen! I've traveled every road in this here land!"

Thanks for the ride-along, Thos (and Johnny Cash for the theme music).


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Whenever I read stories like this I think, "That's a hard life," but somehow it doesn't sound as stressful as us city folks have. I don't mind hard so much, but stress is a killer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting, I bet these guys don't get all busted up like they do at the

regular rodeos. It'd be nice to see what the real cowboys do.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


If any of you are in the right place, they have ranch rodeo's all over the west. If you get a chance go to one. And, Dick, they do get busted up once in a while. It goes with the territory.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Always a fun read Thomas.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


sounds like a great time… except for those who got the big bruises .. ouchies.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


I guess we still got a touch of the west…or a few out west who are just touched!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Thom, the way you tell it you make the beans smell like T-bones!
Glad you had fun.

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Thomas. I'm glad that a great time was had by all. It doesn't sound like Vegas style cowboys. Nor like Roy Rodgers cowboys. But more like a group of people having a great time doing what they like best.

Kind of like lumberjocks.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

Great article about what sounds like a great time. Nice to hear some people are still friendly.

Us city slickers don't even know our neighbors names. Sad huh?

I lived next to the same family for twelve years. They said hello about three times.

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom

People having fun, doing what they like to do, being with friends and family. Sounds like a black hole I'd like to be in! Thanks for posting.

Tom


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Winnemucca*
> 
> As usual in this series, this blog has nothing to do with woodworking and everything to do with keeping your sanity.
> 
> ...


I've been to one Rodeo in my life Thomas when I was only 11 years old, but it left such a grand impression on me I swore before I died I was gonna ride a bucking bronco, well I never did, but I used to work for a butcher and I can say I actually helped skin and bucther out a buffallo. So I am an old buffallo skinner. Rodeos sure are exiting I do remember that. Thanks for the memories. mike


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Broke Down, again!!*

Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.

Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


It is kinda funny. Only yesterday, was wondering where you've been. Figured you had enough of some of the goofy stuff going on here.

I think Martin has taken control and mended a couple of them while you were broke down.

Regards

DAN


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Welcome back, Tom. Glad it was only a week you were away. I've been a little scarce myself.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Naw, I haven't quit, Dan. I've got too many friends here.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


I just checked your posting stats this morning, thinking to myself that I hadn't seen a Tangle posting for awhile (although I did see your review on FWW last week ). Glad things are well and there is still food on the table.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Well, Tom, it is good to have you back again. You gotta make that dang money cause we all gotta eat…LOL

I am glad you got your puter up again. I look forward to your posts.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Glad to see you're back and it wasn't anything I said.  Seriously glad it was only a computer problem keeping you away. Looking forward to your postings.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


figurin I was gonna have to come lookin for ya!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


It looks like all the LJs are looking out for you.

You're in safe hands.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Tom, it's good to have you back. I was going to send out a search party, but they couldn't find Jordan Valley on the map! I saw "broke down" in the title and thought I was going to have to come and give you a ride somewhere.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Nice to have you back Cowboy!

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Welcome back !


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Good to hear your computer is running great again. These days it is hard to get by without one!! Check out Densships 64 gun scale model of a British tall ship he posted yesterday, some truly incredible detaialed work from scratch!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Glad you're back!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Hi Thomas,

Glad to have you back as well. We managed to keep the reviews current while you were gone but it was a challenge to cover for you. Thanks goodness you are back now and can get back to work. 

It is tough to keep current with the posts and find some shop time. There are just so many posts coming now that keeping current is becoming a full time occupation. '

Welcome back.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Hi Tom

Glad to have you back! We lost one of our computers last week to. The old girl died and went to the big computer store in the sky. My wife and I have been like two little kids fighting over the other one that was left. The new one is coming in today. How did we ever get along with out them.

God Bless
tom


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


glad to see you got the mother …....


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


board replaced !


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Yeah Tom! You missed a big bar fight too. But Martin came to our rescue and all's well again. Anyhow, Woody ended up having to apologize and now he's grounded for awhile. So everything is rosy once more! Welcome back!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Hi Tom;

I was wondering where you have been.

I figured you were on a cattle drive. LOL

Glad to hear you're up and running again.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Thanks everybody. It's good to be missed.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


I feel like singing! "Back in the saddle a-gin"


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Just for the record and to set things straight, no one made me apologize to anybody. Those apologies were of my own free will. The reason I left is I had enough. Have a nice day.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


I missed you Thomas - was just wondering last night about what happened to you, then today I found this post. Welcome back pardner.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


I know how you feel Tom, I just had a new hard drive put in, heaps of space now & does it wizz along.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


King Richard:
A horse, a horse! My kingdom for a horse!

Catesby:
Withdraw, my lord; I'll help you to a horse.

Tom:
A PC, a PC, My workshop for a PC!

Your PC Repairer: 
Withdraw, my jumberjock, I'll help you to a Motherboard.

Good to have you back.

Dalec


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


Dalec, A horse, a horse! My computer for a horse! I'd rather be horseback any day.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Broke Down, again!!*
> 
> Probably no one noticed, but I was not on this thing for about a week. The computin' machine broke. I took it to the repair shop and the guy called and started out," Well, the mother…" I cut him off and explained that we don't talk that way around here. He then explained that my mother board took a dump. So I got a new mother board, a new mouse and a new key board. Boy, does this thing fly or what? Of course, I'll never get caught up on all the projects and blogs I missed. If you posted something you think I should look at, send me a PM and I'll get right to it. I hate to miss what my friends post.
> 
> Any way, if you haven't noticed, I haven't been posting much. The reason is that, I have work in the saddle shop and am not building anything in the wood shop. I guess time will tell where the next dollar will come from. We are still eating way too much and working full time so all is well. I'm glad to be back.


So much for my typing skills "jumperjock"?

A PC with a malfunctioning motherboard is next to worthless. Now with you new motherboard, you will be able to trade for a horse.

Dalec


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Branding*

As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.

Here in the ION country we have a different set of seasons. We have WINTER of course but then comes CALVING followed by BRANDING and then HAYING followed by SHIPPING and we are back to WINTER. I almost forgot hunting but that is a sub-season during shipping. If you think our world mostly revolves around cattle you would be correct. Before the ranchers can turn the cattle onto the range they need to be worked. This consists of branding them with the owners brand, castrating the bull calves, earmarking them with the owners mark and giving them a couple of vaccinations. There are special chutes which have been designed to make this a mechanical chore but you won't find one amongst the ranchers around here. We are not old fashioned, we just know the value of a good horse. We have a use for the horse every day and that finger mashing contraption just sits most of the year and rusts. No, here we still work calves with good horses and ropes. I almost forgot to mention skill.

When it's time to brand, the rancher sets a date and calls the neighbors and a bunch of friends. We all try to get to as many brandings as we can because it's a chance to visit and have some fun together. Out here people are scattered out and don't get together enough to get sick of each others company. It's also a a chance to show off a new horse and maybe get some bragging rights on how good he is.

On the morning of the branding, every one shows up at the appointed time and gathers the moma cows and calves onto the rodear ground. This is usually just a fence corner with some extra fencing and all the pick-ups and stock trailers lined up to make a barrier. The riders hold the herd until they are settled down and the irons are hot. We mostly heat branding irons with a propane torch in a branding oven made of steel on legs. We like to say that a brand is a cow's return address. Strange as it may seem to folks in the east, cattle rustling is still a very real problem..
When the irons are cherry red, the boss waves his finger in a circle and the riders ease into the herd. A buckaroo ropes a calf around the neck and takes a dally on his saddle horn with the rope. We do not use rubber on our horns because it is too hard on horses and cattle. As the header walks his horse to the fire another rider eases in behind the calf and ropes him by the heels. When the calf is positioned in the right spot by the ground crew, the heeler takes up the slack, dallys and lays the calf down in just the right spot. The ground crew removes the head loop and puts it on the calf's front feet. The riders hold the calf with their horses while the ground crew works on him. Well, that's the way it's supposed to work. Many times the reality is a lot more fun to watch.

On Thursday we branded at the Fretwell's. It was a really nice day and there were lots of good hands. There was a cooler full of beer and some of the boys really had fun before it was over. After about an hour of things going well, I heard a commotion and looked up to see a young fellow coming across the rodear trying to put a bronc ride on a sorrel horse. I think he got his rope under the horse's tail with predictable results. He landed in a heap. Everybody had a good laugh and he got back on and went back to roping. A little later it all happened again but this time the kid got him rode. I offered to sell him a saddle that he could ride him in but he didn't take me up on it.

The day wound down about 4 in the afternoon and every one agreed it was a lot of fun. There had been lots of good roping on lots of good horses. There were plenty of war stories told during the breaks and chow. We all headed back to what we usually do and wait for the next call.

"And it's all about horses and cattle and men, the country, the work and the pride. And places where cowboys who still lean to lonesome, can pick up their saddles and ride."

"For Those Who Lean to Lonesome" Don Hedgepeth


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Some how there is a paragraph out of sequence here but it is in the right order in the original. Sorry, I can't seem to correct it. "The day wound down" paragraph is actually the last . Oh, well. OK, I fixed it.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


That is a far cry from the feed lots in my neck of the woods. I hear the three seasons to be winter,dust and mud.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Don't get much of that activity around here and the seasons are pretty standard. A big issue in my neighborhood is making sure you don't water the sidewalk. It seems if you do, next thing you know is there's a freeway popping up.

Love these stories Mr. Angle.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the "short trip". A good story always puts pictures in your mind and this had many.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the story Thomas. It is nice to share personal stories. such as this. That is the basic premise behind this community.

I really appreciated this post.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, Dennis. You forgot the smell. thanks guys.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Thomas…..you could bottle that and sell it. Your life is so far afield from my own it's like we live on different planets. I really enjoy the mini vacations….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Thomas. Thanks for the trip. We from the far east of the US forget that they olden ways are still the current ways.

I enjoyed this.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the story Thomas, I can really visualize the sight, sound and smells, reminds me a lot of some of Zane Grays works. You should write a book and I'm serious about that. With your lifes experience it would surely sell. You really have a way with words. I'm proud to call you friend, mike


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


thats one of the things i look forward too on l j the most thos angles stories ! it is in some strange way like a little vacation . thanks thos . ! sometimes i get so sick of lookin at concrete i could cry ! lol


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas;

I enjoyed your sharing the days events too.

For us "city slickers", it's sounds both like a lot of work, and a lot of fun too.

I'll bet it was a blast for you.

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas

Thank you so much for your story. This country was born through this kind of cooperative and spirit - neighbor helping neighbor to accomplish something worthwhile. Glad to know it is still very much alive and well!

God Bless
tom


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight Tom. You don't seem to have much spare time.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Great story Tom. Sure sounds better than fighting traffic in the big city. You know all your "neighbors" - here if you know one's name that's something. Most time people don't even say hello to you here. Your stories are wonderful, keep 'em coming.

Thanks


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


thanks all for the nice comments.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


I remember one time, we were going hunting. We had the horse trailer loaded and we were taking the old chevy stock truck to pick up Demar Duvall's mule. The only horse in the truck was Rocky, a big 16-1/2 hand bay about 13 years old, Rocky was just a gentle giant. We loaded Demar's mule and tied him up, shut the gate and were getting ready to go. I don't know what happened next, Rocky must have woke up and saw that mule standed next to him, but that horse didn't make sound, just jumped up and out of the back of the truck, spun around down the hood, until he was finally standing on the ground the rope still tied to the back of the truck. My step father never got excited, never hollered, we all just stood there listening to that mule make that godawful sound and Richard (my step father) turns to me and says, "gonna have to tie that horse up shorter next time"


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding*
> 
> As has been the case with most of this blog, it has nothing at all to do with wood working. In fact, my recent life, with the exception of Lumber Jocks, has had nothing to do with wood working. However, it seems that some of my friends here on LJ enjoy a short trip to a different world from time to time and so I tell an occasional story.
> 
> ...


Always enjoy your posts Thomas.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Summer Plans*

Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Hi Thomas;

Have a really great summer, and we'll look forward to your posts in the fall, with an assortment of fish stories..

Lee


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


We'll miss you and your input here. So, here's hoping your summer is fun and profitable and we'll see you when you get back.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Thomas,

You will truly be missed. But what you have before you is an opportunity of a lifetime for the majority of us. Enjoy yourself and bring back some photos in the fall so that we can vicariously share what you are going to be enjoying.

Have fun and enjoy your "vacation".


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


we will certainly miss your presence . however if it must be then have a wonderful summer ! be careful and dont forget the allergy meds sounds like the polyester count might be a bit high ! lol my business isnt doing any better , wish i had an alternative like that . you folks have a great time , looking forward to your return .


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Happy trails to you both.

Bob


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Your knowledge has always been a great contribution and will be missed, thanks and have fun. I feel in my business we have stepped back a few years and had to lay off all the help, these old joints do not like it much.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


I envy you, Thomas. Fresh trout for breakfast is something to be savored. And watching the sun set behind the Tetons! Enjoy the summer.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


AAHH - The Tetons.

I have done much whitewater down on the Snake.

Good luck and have fun this summer.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


I wish you could take us all. I'd love to get a weekly update…on the mosquitoes, rain, and tenderfoots.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Good luck to you. I love that part of the country.


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Sounds like a ton of fun for you this summer. Enjoy!


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


As I sit here in sunny-and parched-Arizona, I will miss your input to Lunberjocks. I hope and pray that you and Carleen will have grassy trails and hungry trout! There is nothing quite like fresh-caught trout cooked on an open fire.

We may all be older, fatter and slower, but we can appreciate all that nature is displaying for our enjoyment so much more that when we were younger.

PS 19:1 The heavens declare the glory of God;
the skies proclaim the work of his hands.

Enjoy the glory God will set before you two!

God Bless,
Marc


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Hurrah for Old Age & Treachery! I'm sure we will all miss you during your absence, Thomas. Have a wonderful and safe experience, load up on stories, and be back to tell your tales.
God Bless you, Tom.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Thanks for the kind words, fellows.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


"CAN I GO, CAN I GO?" Have a great time and take lots of pics to post when you return.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Bring back campfire stories and wisdom you've garnered to share with us less fortunate to be in Gods country. I for one will miss your wit and wisdom. Go in peace and may God ride with you. mike


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Enjoy yourselves, and be safe.


----------



## codafile5 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


When the "Dollar a day" becomes "a nickel a day" thats the time to make a move, you both have a wonderful time. I am sure that during your trip, you will be looking at all the lumber laying around and thinking, "now what can I make out of that." with this in mind we will be wating with bated-breath for your next project.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Tom, you may not be posting projects as frequently as in the past, but we all benefit from your contributions of wit and wisdom! Have a good time, and we'll see you the next time you're around these parts.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Tom. Your wisdom and other inputs here will be sorely missed. I sincerely hope you and your bride have a great summer out there in Gods country.
Larry
p.s. if you catch more cut-throats you can eat…send 'em here to Ohio.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Carleen just told me to tell you that you can go to Yellowstone Outfitters.com and see where we are going.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Safe trip Tom & Carleen. Will be thinking of you as the sun sets slowly in the west. Look after those old bones cowboy.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


May you and your wife have a wonderful summer together. My thoughts and Prayers go out to you.

Be Safe & God Bless
tom


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


wow ! how cool is that ? and they *pay *you ? lol if you need a helper i can operate a "pooper scooper " lol
be safe and have fun !

http://www.yellowstoneoutfitters.com/index.htm


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


Thanks for posting the link, mrtrim. The photos on the website are beautiful, but they just can't do justice to the real thing!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


We will miss you here and stay safe.


----------



## Davesfunwoodworking (Oct 16, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Summer Plans*
> 
> Well, summer is just around the corner. The price of gas and diesel is at an all time high and the economy is in the tank and I don't mean the gas tank. We probably had the best first quarter we ever had but then it was like some one slammed the door. The orders just stopped. The wood shop has been dead since the Flynn's job and shows no sign of reviving. With no saddle orders and a 4 months wait to get saddle trees, Carleen and I decided we might as well have some fun and make some cash money this summer. We called Lynn Madsen at Yellowstone Outfitters and hired on for the summer. When all else fails, take a giant step backwards. Lynn operates out of the Jackson and Afton, Wyoming areas. We will be staying in a camp trailer at Turpen Meadows base camp, just east of Moran, Wyoming. That is when we are not out with a wagon train or taking pack trips into the Bridger-Teton wilderness area. Yellowstone is an Orvis endorsed fishing guide and operates in the area just south of Yellowstone Park.The Hawk's Rest camp is 30 miles by horseback from the trail head. This is the area farthest from a road in the lower 48 states. I used to guide just east of this area and know it pretty well so it will be like going home. I've wanted to show this part of the world to Carleen for many years and now will get the chance. The main problem is that I'm older, fatter and dumber than I was in those days. But, never fear, old age and treachery will over come youth and skill. I built myself a new saddle and Carleen gets some new ******************************. The dogs are farmed out and the horses are on pasture. We'll lock up the shop and house and come back in the fall. It will be a summer without phones, TV or the computer. That also means I won't be on this site any more until fall. LumberJocks has been a part of my life for most of the last year and I have developed some fond relationships here. I will miss all of you and those associations. However, since I'm not doing much if any woodworking, I really don't have much to contribute any more. We Will be pulling out on the 24th of May and be back after Labor Day unless I go to hunting camp for them and then it will be around the 1rst of November. I'll think of you while I'm flipping flies in the Yellowstone or Thorfare rivers and as I ride over Two Ocean pass. I wish I could take some of you along because I know you would enjoy it as much as I do.


You will be missed. I am sure we will all miss and think of you often. Maybe you can get back to what you injoy when you all get back. Be safe and have a great summer. I hope you and your wife will be safe and take care.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Movin' On*

Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon. 
The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Have a great summer, Thomas! We'll look forward to hearing all about it in the fall.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Good luck Thomas, sorry to hear we won't be seeing any projects or posts from you this summer.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


May God bless you both with good health and happy trails


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Nights under the big sky, and time in the saddle. Good for you, Tom. My best to Carleen. I assume your snail mail will catch up to you at the Circle Bar. Have a safe, serene and productive summer.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


That sound like where we should have our picknik…Best of luck to you both!


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Sounds like a plan! Thos., snag me a couple of Juniper trees while you are there!


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


best of luck with the new adventure..


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Thomas,

Every job change I have ever had was met with some anxiety since largely we tend to be creatures of habit who prefer to maintain the status quo. But every change has always ulitimately benefited me both from a personal aspect, in that I was forced into a new situations and had to improve my flexibility, and from a growth standpoint. It sounds like your are eagerly looking forward to this change and this should be similar to a paid vacation.

You will be missed but we will look forward to seeing you in the fall.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Take it easy Thos.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Good luck to you guys. You never know the contacts that will be made and what opportunities may arise out of those. You may end up doing an occasional creative project that you will get to enjoy.

The only sad part for me is that you won't be closer to my neck of the woods. I am sure that we will get to hook up one day though.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Tread lightly partner and have a good season. 
I'll be your story writer come fall.
I wish I could go with you.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Hi Thomas;

Well it sure sounds like fun. I guess this means you've gone full circle now huh?.

I'm glad to hear that you have found something full time, that you enjoy doing.

Have a great summer, and look forward to your reports on the return trip.

Lee


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Thomas, That sounds like an awesome way to spend the summer and early fall. Enjoy ourselves out there and we'll look forward to hearing from you now and again.

CtL


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Hi Thomas

You and your wife have a great summer. Nothing wrong with a change. Sounds like you will be in a beautiful area doing what you like to do. My thoughts and Prayers go out to you and your family.

God Bless
tom


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Hi Thomas

You and your wife have a great summer. Nothing wrong with a change. Sounds like you will be in a beautiful area doing what you like to do. My thoughts and Prayers go out to you and your family.

God Bless
tom


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Thomas,

It is change that many times brings us the best memories. I wish you and your wife a wonderful time, and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Tom, 
Man, do I really hate to hear this. I know that you have a plan that will work for you. I've missed your posts sense I have gotten back in the swing of things and wondered where you have been. keep safe and best of luck to you and your wife. You have my e-mail address, so keep in touch. Enjoy the time in the saddle! I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Thanks for the kind words, Gang. See ya later.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Thos, Thanks for your involvement with us LJs, your comments. Best wishes in your new endeavor. Keep in touch.

Dalec


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Thomas…we will miss you…but when we all look up at the sky at night--we will be looking up at the same stars (you will just see a heck of a lot more)...Good luck and I look forward to hearing what a great summer you had riding the range…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Enjoy! We'll look forward to your upcoming project post and your LJ check ins!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


man thos, i'm getting all welled up. you and the mrs. have a great time, be safe, and ride with god. may he watch over and protect you, until your return. happy trails and god blless. mike


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Thomas: Good luck on your new job. I know you've been well trained for the job. Have a great summer.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Well, Thomas, there could be worse things; like 95 degrees a week straight here in Central Texas! Our prayers go with you, and we are confident that this is just another season-we'll be looking for you in the fall!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


may the .. something something something.. my words aren't quite as poetic as yours Thomas! 
We'll be missing you until you can come back and set a spell again 
Enjoy your "going back home"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


And here's me thinking you were on holidays Tom, enjoy.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


It sounds like you're going to be doing something that you really love!

Have a great summer, & take care.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL…if you get a chance…let us know how things are going…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Movin' On*
> 
> Well, it seems there are no end to surprises. We were set to leave for Wyoming tomorrow. Then last week I got a phone call from a ranch owner. He needed a cow-boss. After 4 sessions of visiting we concluded last night. This morning I canceled the Wyoming job. It was only for three months and this job is full time. We had hoped that we would get some orders during the local rodeo. That didn't happen. The price of fuel is too high and people just don't have the money to spend. Other Lumber Jocks have told me that the same is happening to them. While I regret the demise of Owyhee Design, I had a lot of fun and built some nice things. The best part is that I got to meet a lot of great Lumber Jocks. I'm working on the last project for both shops now and will be finished today. I'll photograph it and post it soon.
> The new job is forty miles south of Jordan valley. The ranch is in Oregon and Idaho and covers somewhere between 60 and 100,000 acres of range land. There are lots of Juniper trees and several lakes in the area. We will live up there from March 15th to November 15th and be in our own house here for the winter. The ranch has it's hay ground and feed lots just west of Jordan Valley. If you get on a topo map look for the Three Forks of the Owyhee river. The ranch runs south and east from that point. Some of the maps mark the headquarters, Circle Bar Ranch. Some might think this is a giant step backwards but to me it is more like going home. When the generator shuts down at night it is so quiet that you know you are alone and you can see a million stars. Juniper is a great smell both as trees and smoke from a wood stove. If you're out our way, stop by. The latch string is out and the coffee is hot. Carleen sets a dandy table and you're welcome to spend the night. I forgot to mention, there's no computer up there. I'll check in once in a while when I'm down here. Good luck, boys and have a great summer. I know I will.


Sounds like the Aussie outback Tom. Lucky you.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Oh, well.........*

Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Nice to hear from you Thos. I hope you get back to the shop soon. Have a fun and safe fall.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


great to hear from you thos.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Nice to hear from you!


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Nice to hear from you again Thos. Sorry the ranch job didnt work out. BTW, I just returned from an extended visit to the Owyhee area of SW Idaho. You live in some beautiful country. Good luck with your future adventures.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Nice surprise to hear from you.

The job may not have worked out but it sounds like you made the best of it and you guys are sharing some life adventures.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Another day, another nickel?- You get a raise? :^)

Welcome Back!!

Lew


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Thanks Thos. I think you have the job we all dream of, but couldn't stand if we had it.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


"Will I see you in November, or lose you to a summer wapiti…"

apologies to Shelley Fabares 
;^D

Good to hear from you again cowboy.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Glad to her from you Thos. Take care and enjoy yourself.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Hi Tom;

Good to hear your still kicking! Sounds like an adventurous summer for sure.

Gotta love eating dirt.

Some advice for you: don't take the vice president out as a hunting guide. He has tendency to shoot 'em.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


their loss.. our gain. 
Nice to hear from you!!!

or what I really wanted to say: 'Welcome home!"


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


*Welcome back Thomas!*

Even though for only a short visit.

It sounds like hunting, is at least something you enjoy doing.

We'll see you in November, & *Good Hunting!!*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Good hunting Thos. Glad you made it safely home and come back from hunting season safe and sound or as they say keep your powder dry…God Bless


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Hi Thos.

Good to hear from you! Wish I could be with you on that hunting trip. I have been starting to clear shooting lanes for the up coming bow season. My shop is coiming along slow but sure. Wiring is done and all that is left is covering back wall and windows. Then I can hang the cyclone and run the duct work. Then the real fun begins. Start buying the equipment!

God Bless
tom


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Hi Thomas, glad you checked in with us! Sounds like things have been quite adventerous for you, or is that simply day-to-day life??? I think Karson was organizing a search and rescue team… not necessarily to get you home but at least get you a laptop with satellite internet acess! ;-)


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


thanks for checking in with us…enjoy the outdoors for those of us stuck inside all day…still earning small nickels by the time the bills are paid we will all be dust in the end…so i say do what you love….and somehow the nickels will fill your pockets…and let you keep going…

So glad you are ok…sorry to hear the first job didnt work out…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Nickel's in the pocket but the "ride" is in the heart.

Good luck to you bud.

Bob


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Thanks for the update, Thos. Have a great fall!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Good to hear from you Tom. Sounds like a great time you two are having.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


....hum should be any day now.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Oh, well.........*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm back in JV for a few hours and thought I'd up-date all of you. The ranch job lasted all of 30 days before I did like everyone else has, I bagged the sucker. The guy can't remember what he says from one day to the next. So…...... I called Yellowstone Outfitters and we went to Jackson Hole. We wound up with the wagon train. I drove teams on the wagons and Carleen wrangled dudes except for one week when she cooked. Slept in a tent and ate in the dirt. Just right!!! Carleen is done and I had to bring her home so I am back on the computer for a minute. I will be there until at least the 1rst of November for hunting season. After 20 years I'm back to guideing hunters. At least part of the time. It seems I have a lot of things to do over there. Well, it pays the bills. And it's kind of fun, if you like the outdoors. Maybe in the winter I might get back to the shop. I hope everyone is doing good work and all are very happy. Talk to ya later. I need to get back to the mountains.


Yeah, hunting season is almost over, and it'll be getting cold in the high country. Thos. should be back with us before too long.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Home again, home again.*

OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.

The hunting camp I work in is on the Yellowstone river about 4 miles south of the boundary of Yellowstone Natl. Park. It is about 30 miles by horse from our base camp near Turpin Meadows on the Buffalo Valley road near Moran, Wyoming. It is from 7 to 8 hours riding to get to camp which sits on the north east side of Yellowstone Meadows. This is just about as far from a road as you can get in the lower 48 states. I went in on the 6th of September with the first load of groceries for the first hunt. When I arrived in camp, I was informed that I was in charge of everything except the hunting. We had 75 head of horses and mules to keep track of and up to 20 people in camp. Believe me, that's a lot of toilet paper. I was in charge of 2 packers and a cook. Later I added a 4th man for the last hunt. Since the camp is in the Teton Wilderness all wood must be cut with a cross cut saw. As the weather turned colder, it took more and more wood to keep every one happy. The packers cut and I split and stacked. We never got very far ahead until the last hunt. So…..........I guess I did get to work some wood while I was gone. I also got to cut some ridge poles for the tents and a few other projects of lesser import. I was also in charge of the toilet tents and the garbage which had to be burnt every so often. We also packed in everything and packed out everything and hauled in any elk that were shot. I was awakened every morning at 3:30 by the cook rattling the stove in the cook tent and then the guides getting up at 4:00 then the hunters getting around and eating breakfast and leaving around 5:00. I could then sleep until 6:00 if I could. Ha-ha!! We then worked all day and waited until the hunters and guides came in around 8:30- 9:00 and fed and turned out the horses. Then we washed the dishes and went to bed around 10:00. Then it all started again at 3:30. 3-10 day hunts, 2-7 day hunts and no days off. Oh, the glamor!!!!!

Did I mention grizzly bears and wolves? I guess I should. We had wolves and bears and bears and wolves. Elk were in pretty short supply but there were enough bears and wolves to make up for it. Of course, you can't shoot either one except in rare instances which I shall explain further. On the first hunt a guide and hunter killed a nice bull elk in the evening and dressed him out. They thought they had it hidden from the bears. Wrong!! When they got back the next morning a bear had claimed it and buried it in dirt. One guide herded the bear while a packer got away with the horns. On the second hunt, a hunter and guide shot a bull and went down to dress it out. A sow grizzly charged them and the hunter and guide killed her at 13 and 1/2 yards. Way too close. When we reported it to the Fish and Game we found out that the bears are coming to the gun shots because they have learned it is a free meal. I guess this one wasn't in the mood to wait. We have no doubt that if the hunter hadn't put his shot in the right place, she would have killed him before anything could have been done. We have 4 strands of electric fence around camp. We spend about 4 hours one day patrolling it because a 600 pound griz was on the other side. He stayed out about 50 yards but after the earlier attack we took no chances and 3
of us kept our eyes on him and carried shotguns. Believe me when you are that close to a bear, a 12 gauge looks pretty small. I saw several other bears but those were pretty mild incidents.

We saw almost no moose this year. It seems the wolves have a taste for moose calves and elk calves. If one of the guides bugled, a wolf would howl. Not very conducive to good hunting. We thought Wyoming, Idaho and Montana had put together a great plan to manage the wolves but an environmental group found a sympathetic judge and the wolf is now re-listed as endangered.

All in all we had a great time. It was great to be back in the wilderness of which I have so many memories. I also wanted to see how the country looked 20 years after the great Yellowstone fires. In a word, UGLY!!! Lots of standing dead trees and down fall everywhere. It will take hundreds of years to restore the forest to it's former glory. However, it is a wilderness and this is nature. You take what it gives you. Any way you look at it there is no grander place on earth than the Yellowstone. Hope to see you there sometime. Will we go back next year? They want us back so I guess we will see.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome home.

Good to see you avoided becoming bear bait.

Wish I could have hooked up with you.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Tom. Glad you're safe and sound. Now on to the next thing…


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the land of hot running water and electricity you don't have to crank. Open country's a fine (and rare) thing, but civilization DOES have some advantages.

Shucks, with the long hours and hazardous duty, you might as well have been in the military! At least the benefits would have been pretty good. 'Course, I'll bet your food was better…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Great to see you back Thos ! Wondering when you would pop in again.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Great story Thos. and nice to see you here agian.

I envy you a lot.

Bob


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back! Sounds like a lot of work, but what a great story!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Thos. It is nice to see you are back and had a great time while out and about…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Thomas: Great to see you back. I'm glad you made it out safe and sound.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. Those bears seemed to have attacked Wall Street to! I think we have a few wolf packs in Washington DC to.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


I think you're right, Dennis. thanks all for the kind words.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Thomas.

It's nice hearing from you again.

You must be in excellent shape now.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


It's great to see you back Tom.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you are back in one piece Tom. Great story, quite an adventure but where are the pics?.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Tom, 
Great to hear from you! Sounds like a terrific time with nature, even without any time off.
God bless


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Hello my friend, and welcome back.

You sure do live an exciting life! Sounds like both a lot of work, and a lot of fun.

I'm glad to hear the bears behaved fairly well. They must be pretty smart to learn hearing a shot means a free meal.

Well again, welcome home.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome back !!!!

what a story… I don't think I would have needed a toilet tent, with those bears that close. Lots of pants for changing into though… yikes!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Welcome Back Thomas, Sounds like a good adventure that is just another day at the office.

CtL


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


Thomas-

Sounds like you all bearly made it through! Glad you kept the wolves from the door. Good to hear from you again!

Mack


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again.*
> 
> OK, Dennis and Peter, you called it. Hunting season ended on the 21rst of October. After we sent the last hunters out we began to take down camp and pack it up to make the 30 mile pack trip out to base camp. I left camp with another packer and 12 horse loads of camp on the 23rd. A little over 8 hours later we arrived at the base camp safe and sound. The other 28 mule loads arrived the next evening and hunting camp was all in the trailers to go home by dark. I left the next morning with the camp trailer and went to the kid's in Mackay, Idaho for a couple days. I just got home from getting my horses and horse trailer. The season is over and I am home until I figure out what comes next.
> 
> ...


We got the same thing in Mich. with the DNR and the Feds up north. People keep spotting wolves and couger and the DNR say there are none, then post warnings in the Federal Parks up North on the west side of the state, to beware of cougers and wolves in the Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. It is really crazy Tom but I am really glad you are home. I have missed your home spun wisdom. It still sounds like a great time to me. Brings back memories of the Lake of the Woods in Ontario. God Bless, Safe Home. m.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*It's Been an Interesting Journey*

We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.

The real news is; we are selling out here in Jordan Valley and moving to Wyoming. Owyhee Design is no more. It died for want of interest from the buying public. On Sunday, two fellows will be by to look at my machinery with the intent of buying it. If they don't take it, I have a nephew who might. If that doesn't work it goes in a storage unit for about the next 5 years. It's not that we went bankrupt. It's just that there is no business. I refuse to put any more money into this business. I've determined that it would take a pile to do the job. I have to say, listening to the members on this site has saved me lots of time and money. Hearing your experiences is a great insight. Thank you so much for your friendship and willingness to share your time.

On the plus side, Carleen and I are both employed by The Padlock Ranch with headquarters at Dayton, Wyoming. This is north of Sheridan, Wyoming. If we want a big city we will go to Billings, Montana, so look out Todd. We'll be by to see ya. We are in the process of moving at this time.

We will be living at the Ash Creek cow camp on the Wyoming-Montana border. I will be responsible for 800 cows and calves, 2000 yearling replacement heifers and be head wrangler for the Wolf Mountain Lodge. Carleen will be cooking and cleaning in the lodge and about anything else that comes along. The pay is excellent, the benefits are great and so are the people. With the economy in the shape it is, we feel blessed to have this opportunity.

The Padlock is one of the largest ranches in the US. It runs over 12,000 cows and quite a bunch of yearlings. The ranch employs 55 people scattered over a half million acres of rangeland in Wyoming and Montana. The ranch has a website where you can see where we are going. I, quite frankly, feel privileged to have a job in these troubled times. I made a five year commitment to these people but also to myself. It is not a contract except by word but it is important none the less.

At the age of 62 and 65 we are starting out on a new adventure. The working ranch vacation business is new to the ranch and while dude work is not new to Carleen and I, I've never tried to do a full job of cowboying while trolling a bunch of guests behind me. Life will be interesting. I think the main job will be to"Bring 'em back alive". I would love to have any of you come out and spend a week with us. I can promise you a great experience on one of the greatest ranches in North America. The website has more information about the lodge.

The main reason I'm selling the machinery is that there is no place to put it at our new home. The company is remodeling it for us but outside of a back porch where I will put some of the saddle shop, there is no shop. We are discussing a shop in the next budget but I doubt if there will be time to do much in one. Interestingly, the cowboy running the camp next to mine is a saddle tree maker who closed his shop. It seems that many of us who left the ranch to try the business world are returning to our roots. I moved to Oregon from Wyoming nearly 20 years ago. It is good to be returning to the nearest place I can call home. It is a bitter sweet time for me. We invest a lot of ourselves in these shops and it is not easy to let go. I still have a couple projects to finish and post so I'm not gone yet, but soon. We don' t have the internet at our house yet but as soon as we do you will hear from me. Lurking is free and it will let me keep up with all of my good friends here at Lumber Jocks. Thanks a heap for all the good times. Drop in any time, the latch string's always out and the pots on.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you and the Mrs. Hope you can someday get a new shop and rejoin us LJ's. Sorry to hear about the puter. Sounds like you are getting it back to normal. Again good luck on your new adventure. Maybe Todd will let you come and do some woodworking projects with him.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


What else can I say, good luck and do visit LJs to say hello maybe or throw a few words of comment & compliment. I know how hard to walk away to leave behind things you've done & spent so much for.
Again Good Luck! May God bless you and your family.

Sincerely,


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


It is always both exciting and intimidating to start a new career. When we move outside our "comfort zone" it creates new challenges and gives us a new perspective on things. It is sad that you did not have the traffic to keep your business venture afloat but you are not alone in this situation. I have always had the utmost respect for those who pursue what I approach as simply a hobby. I wish you and your wife nothing but the best as you both start your new working careers.

I am sure that Todd will welcome getting some pointers from you when you have to chance to see him. 

Keep us posted on what is going on with you and Carleen.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


I wish you both all of the BEST on your new adventure. I have hunted in that area and found it and the people to be great. I am sure you will feel more relaxed and comfortable with this new work. The woodworking business and retail sales, in general, are going to suffer greatly for the next few years. I think it was a very wise decision and fortunate that you have gotten this opportunity.

Good Luck, John


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the shop. I wish the small buisnesses in this country got a better chance. Best of luck with your new job. Don't do too good of a job or we'll get run over by New Yorkers wanting to move to God's country.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Good luck.

Bring 'em back alive.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Mr. Angle,

Congratulations on your new adventure, or possibly your return home. Your work, wisdom and wit have been worth the price of admission here at LumberJocks. Good luck to you fine sir and stop in whenever you can.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


OK, I hate to be selfish here with the way things have gone - but I am going to MEET THOS. ANGLE!

Dayton is within spittin' distance when it comes to the west. We have family in Sheridan and we sometimes go hiking up the Tongue River Canyon which is off your exit. There is a cave and rock climbing up that canyon although I haven't seen any real rock climbing the last few years (working in Ohio.)

The drive over the Big Horns is a gorgeous one when you take Rt 14 or Rte 14A. This will take you to Cody and you can visit the Buffalo Bill Historical Center and they have one of the best collections showing the history of firearms.

You may find new opportunities in the future for selling saddles. There are extremely wealthy people filling the valley in Big Horn, the area against the mountains south of Sheridan. My my wife's family has been involved with running the Polo Ranch and another one (can't remember name but owned by Coke executive) but they have horse shows and polo matches. These people actually fly teams in from South America to play them.

At the Polo ranch they have horse shows and vendors are on site selling items such as saddles and tack. This is not a fair grounds activity but on private property and kind of exclusive. We were there a few years ago and saw the horse that the Walton family just purchased for $3 million from the Polo Ranch. Rita could only think of "The Waltons" TV show but I am sure you have guessed it is of the Wal-Mart fame. These are the types of people that fly to LA or NY for a day of shopping just as easy as you and I drive to the local mall to go shopping.

I am sure that the ranch gets supplies from Costco Wholesale in Billings. The Costco in Billings draws people from a large region. The shopping habits are different here than in the largely populated areas, so I may see you once in a while from those supply trips. Cabellas will be open soon and we have new Sportsman's Supply Warehouse too. Of course I am sure that many of the old ranch supply stores are still open that you may be familiar with. If you don't get it from Sheridan it probably comes from Billings.

I am just a stone's throw off of exit 450 in Billings.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Tom,
Good luck to you and Carleen with the new move and job. I hate to hear about closing down the business and selling out the shop. I know that hurts. I have been there myself. We both know that God travels with you in this new move. I checked the ranch site out, looks like beautiful country! I know that both of you will fit in there, just like family. May God help you to settle into your new home, without too much stress. Please keep us posted.
Your friend,
Gene


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you on your new adventure. Check back in with us every once in a while.

Take care,


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Tom and Coleen,

Best of luck to you! It sounds like an interesting opportunity in more ways than one. Someday, maybe I'll make it out that way. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Just talking with Rita, she is familiar with the Padlock Ranch.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Oddly I thought "Haven't heard anything from Tom for a while" waiting for the coffee to brew this morning. I'm saddened that you have to close up shop, but this seems like perfect opportunity for you and Carleen. There's lots to be said for the stability of the new situation. Maybe new opportunities for patronage will develop around your wood and leather skills once you're in Wyoming.

And then there's opportunity to hook up with Todd. Two of the nicest gentlemen above sod that I know within spittin' distance of each other…I hope you get the chance to meet. Keep in touch, Thos.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new job, and sorry to hear about your shop closing. But, it doesn't mean you still can't do the work you want to. Now you will have a different focus instead. Anyway, be sure to let us know how this story continues.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kind thoughts. This is actually just a step back to a former career, two in fact. Carleen and I sold our ranch when we moved to Jordan Valley, 4 years ago. I guess if I have a real job it is ranching. this has been a fantasy interlude which I have enjoyed very much. I moved to Oregon from Cody about 19 years ago. I know this area pretty well as I worked on the Little Horn Ranch in 1974 which is just over the ridge. Up until 1979, I had never worked on a ranch with fewer than 1500 head of cows. I belong to the group called, " Big Ranch Cowboys". It used to be that all we did was sit a horse and work cows. Now we drive a little more but it's still a horseback job. Years ago, about 1971, I was involved with the Buffalo Bill Historical Center during the Wounded Knee incident. I became one of Dr. Mac's hired guns, but that is another story.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


I hope it goes well for you there my friend. Having a good, securem and interesting job is a real blessing. I'm glad you found one that is a good fit for you.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Tom & Carleen you were the first two to welcome me to this site of great woodworking people. Your words of encouragement and nice reviews are what make this site such a joy to return to, with that said I wish the two of you all the best in your new endeavors. It sound like a match made in heaven for the two of you stay safe. If I could dedicate a song in your honer it would be "Don't Fence Me IN"...thanks for all your support to this site past and present….Blkcherry


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Thos. You will be sorely missed here at LJs. Your wit, wisdom and campfire stories were one of a kind. When you were gone a while ago I think the site was a lot less than what it used to be with you gone. I, pesonally, think your a great and wonderful man and am proud to have you as my friend. You take care of yourself and Coleen and good luck with the tenderfeet. I'll bet they are worse handling then the cows. God Bless, and safe home, mike.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Hate to see you go, but glad that you have found employment in this economy.

Wish both of you well, check in with LJ when you can.

Dalec


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Thos. We wish upi yjr best of lucl in returning to your roots. May you and the Mrs, Enjoy your self and well keep the coffee pot on here for your return.

Good luck Buddy.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


God's blessings on you and your dear wife I wish you all the best for the future let us know how you get on.Alistair


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Hi Thos sorry to hear about your shop but the new direction you,re going in sounds like something really worthwhile.
It,s been a dream of mine to ride across America since I was a kid (on a Harley not a horse) and pictures of wyoming always seem to appear whenever I read articles about it. Maybe it was all those Cowboy movies I watched as a kid but the American west has always been on my "to do " list.
All the best to you and your wife, and if it,s not to presumptous, maybe one day I will get to call on you for a tour of a real American ranch!


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


It's sad to see ya taking a vacation from Lumberjocks, again, but life will intrude on the best of friendships, and all your friends gere at Lumberjocks will miss your sardonic humor and exquisite work with leather and wood! These times are getting real hectic for people, and I am relly glad you have found a "job" doing those things that bring you so much pleasure along with the occasional frustration!

Well, all I can do is parody Roy Rogers and wish you "Happy trails to you, until we meet again. Happy trails to you, keep all those dudes riding back in! Happy trails to you, until we meet again!"

God Bless,
Hawg
(Soaking up that Arizona sun.)


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Thos. -
I'm sorry to hear you're closing shop. I'm sorry to hear you are moving away. I'm sorry to hear you will be on LJ less frequently. But I'm glad you will be doing something you know and love. And I envy the time you'll spend out-of-doors.

Be safe, and don't forget to include the guests in your headcount!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas;

I'm real sorry to hear the country / world is losing one of the finest saddle makers alive. I've mentioned my thoughts on people with your talent having to worry about work or money. It's just not right.

To me, you are a national treasure. Us woodworkers are pretty common, but someone with your skill should never want for work. I would think that people would be lining up at your door to apprentice under you.

That being said, I wish you the very best in this adventure, and it does sound like hard work, but fun. I'm very happy to hear you will be making good money and getting benefits. I'm certain that's a big load off your mind.

I sure hope Carleen won't be cleaning up th entire half million acres. LOL By the time she finishes it, she'll have to start all over.

I hope this turns out to be the blessing it sounds to be, and that you will stay in touch with us.

Lee


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Keep in touch, Thos. That outfit is lucky to have you both.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Good luck in the new venture Tom. Keep in touch.


----------



## raymo (May 28, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear your closing shop so many people don,t understand the economic impacts of the foreign trade on small bussiness owners wish you both the best of luck


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


such a mixture of emotions-congratulations, excitement, sadness, frustration, blessed. 
I wish you all the best wishes there are for what's up and coming and I do hope we see you often here at LJ.

and Todd… well aren't we all envious!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom I wish you and the wife the best of lick on your new journey. Sounds like you'll be plenty busy. I'm really sorry to hear about your shop though. But I'm very glad you found and have a job, your somewhat lucky in that respect. We are kind of iffy right now at our work, things are slow.

Don't become a stranger, hang on to your leather tools.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


I certainly can't blame you, with the building trades down I think it's only going to get worse. Before, everyone was a carpenter, now, everyones a unemployed carpenter. I'm suprised Black and Decker ( Delta, DeWalt, Porter-Cable ) isn't screemin for a bailout. Thos, I think you do some beautiful leather work, stick with that for a while on the side, atleast till things pass, if they do. When I first started woodworking I mainly bought tools to build something the wife and or I wanted, then after quite a few years I thought I was good enough to start my own bussiness, well after a couple years of it I learned the hard way, now I'm back to just doing things for us at home. I can't see selling the tools, I know I'll allways need them to rebuild a deck, a shed, cabinets, shelves, crafty stuff, etc.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Well, the machinery has been sold. Tony Berrett bought it and I told him he has to join LJ. I also told him that all my friends here would help him and answer all his questions. The Berretts are family friends and I know they will get a lot of good out of all this stuff. Good Luck, Tony.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Holy cats that was fast.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Thomas, You will be missed around here. Hope to see you be able to comment and maybe post a few of those fanatastic Leather projects in the not to distant future. 
Good luck to you and your wife in your new adventure.

CtL


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Tom and Carleen,

This came as a surprise But we do wish you God's blessings in the new chapter in your lives. Such physical work should keep you young for a long time. Do keep us posted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


I hope you can bring 'em back alive!! Keep 'em on the old plugs that can't move too fast is a good place to start. I know how you feel about letting go, but starting a new adventure. I've done it a couple times. Once by choice and once because of an incompetent Dr. Best of luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Woodchuck 1957, at least you tried it. In the last 25 years a lot of people have asked me about going into business. They usually say I'm discouraging. I tell them I'm not trying to discourage them, just tell them how it is out here. One thing you don't want to do is start when you are too old to recover from it or get old wishing I'd done that back then. Most of all, it is an art of knowing when to just say "no" and knowing when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em..


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you're closing up Thos. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas, & Carleen.

Barb, & I wish you both a bright future in your new venture.

I've always admired a of your skills of Leather, Woodworking, & being Cowboy.

We're sorry that you had a tough go at your business, but we're sure you'll both do

very well on your newest adventure.

We've looked at your new place of employment on their website.

It looks like Gods country.

We'll be looking for you when get hooked up with us again.

Dick, & Barb.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *It's Been an Interesting Journey*
> 
> We've been away for a couple weeks. One to go to Wyoming and interview for a couple jobs and one because the danged computer took a dump. That was expensive and I'm still re-loading programs trying to get to my taxes.
> 
> ...


Godspeed Thomas & Carleen. It's been a pleasure "knowing" you guys. I'll be anxiously waiting for your return in the future (when the Internet and Time permits).


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*End of The Journey*

Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


TA
I'm sure you have mixed emotions; glad to not having to store your shop but sorry to see it gone. Best wishes to you both in this new venture.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Bye Thos. we'll take care of you're boy. lol. God Bless and watch over you both. mike


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Wish I was close enough or flush enough to have taken that big green bandsaw from you. Good luck and God Bless, Tom.


----------



## WoodMosaics (Sep 23, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


The best of luck to you.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Take it easy, Thos.! İyi yolculuklar!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Sorry to hear that you are out of the woodworking business.

If I read correctly. You are still going to keep the leather.

Good luck in your new job Thos.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


It's a sad day for the LumberJocks community. Still, something tells me that we've not seen the last of you around here.

*Thos.*, good luck on the trail ahead and take care both of you.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Good Luck Sir. I have always considered you a cyber friend and appreciate all of your input. Keep in touch please.

Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Hi Thomas;

Well I'm glad for you that the sale was successful, as it is not usually that easy of a process. Your friend, while warmly welcome, has a BIG pair of shoe's to fill.

Just kidding, as they say in the Motel 66 commercials, "We'll leave the light's on for ya".

My best to you both;

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


you know, this isn't any easier than the first time we lost touch for a while..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


see ya later alligator


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Keep in touch Thos.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


yup.. keep in touch Thos.. and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Thomas, it makes my heart ache to see fellow artist like yourself go down this path,I think Mark D summed things up perfect with his latest blog.I hope nothing but the best for you and your family and that for everydoor that closes many more open giving you great oppurtunities and blessings.Keep those leather tools!! I still want to do a joint project using those awesome skills of yours(maybe when the dust settles)Take care and stay in touch.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


You will be real loss to us here Thomas.

Apart from a separation from your tools for a spell I cant see any reason not to stop by and say hi.

Good luck on you new venture and the very best to both of you.

Bob


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Good luck on your new adventure and happy trails to you.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


i was hopeing you was playin a trick on us like blake done a while back . but reality is what it is . im awful glad you both found steady work that in itself is a quite a feat these days . you folks will be sorely missed here , so get a pc as soon as you can and get back with us . meanwhile best of luck !


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *End of The Journey*
> 
> Well, Tony Berrett just bought my shop machinery. I told him joining Lumber Jocks was a must. I hope everyone here will make him welcome as I know you will. I also told him that you would all be more than willing to help him out when he has questions. Since I won't have the internet for a while, I took this liberty for all of my friends here on LJ. I wouldn't do that but I know you're good for it. LOL I still have custody to finish some things I need for the move. Good luck, Tony. Onward, onward.


Well Thomas….I don't know where I was when you first posted this, but I guess it's irrevalent now. Good luck on your venture and God Bless. You've been an inspiration to LumberJocks and surely an inspiration to me. I doubt if I'll ever make it to Oregon, but if you're ever in SC, give me a holler. My wife makes a mean pot of coffee too. BTW, I do the cookin….....thanks for everything!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*

Hello Folks,
I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
Tom


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Tom,

It is good to hear from you and that you are getting all settled in and ready for the summer push. Sounds like you are doing well and having a good time.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Sounds like your having a blast Tom! Good to hear from you, take care!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


I thought about calling you and seeing how things were going.

Rita's family got stuck up in Billings a couple of times and could not get back to Sheridan. It always seems to hit the hardest starting about 60 miles east of Billings.

Look forward to tales from the ranch.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Thos: great to hear from you. Glad that parts of the job are falling into place. Or is it falling all over the place.

Come back Ya All. Ya Hear.


----------



## mrdull (Feb 22, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Thomas, I just went back and read all your blog articles, was very delightful. I hope you understand what a treasure you are creating for your family, both immediate and extended. My wonderful wife does a lot of geneology work and once in a while she will come across a journal, or some interesting letters, it seems they always are most interesting when they include such personal entries as you have included in yours. I especially liked the one about the dance. Seems as we grow older we see things with different eyes.

You and your lady have that wonderful ability to "do what you must do" to "go on". We are blessed to know you if only in a small way, and I don't mean a small blessing.

Keep on blogging-I think you've got it. I like Todd's title *"Tales From the Ranch"*


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Our neighbor just moved his cattle on to our pasture and the baby calves are being baby calves. Almost enough to make me want to quit eating meat.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


One door closed and a great big window has opened. I couldn't be more pleased for you, Tom.

Dennis, maybe just give up veal?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Hi Thomas

Good to here from you. Glad you and the wife made it there safely. Went on the internet and saw the ranch (Very Impressive!). It sounds like you have made the right move.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Glad to see you are still hanging around here *Thos.*. Despite the bummer of the lack of accessibility to your tools, you seem very happy there.

We are looking forward to read more of those-aptly named by *Todd*-Tales From The Ranch.

Take care and enjoy life, ater all is way too short to spend it lamenting like some do.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Very nice to here from you again. Do post some pics of the beautiful ranch and neighborhood when the season permits!

Best wish from us.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


I'd love to see any and all of the projects/barn/general area you post. Don't hesitate!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Good to hear from you Thos. Glad you have settled in, sortta, and things are becoming familiar. You gotta be a versatile man to go thru what you're goin thru right now. God Bless and keep ya both.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Good to hear all is well Tom. I bet you can't wait till summer has arrived.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Tom, Glad to hear from you and I too will look forward to those tales and any projects you post. Sounds like you are settling in and should be ready to go by the time those tourists get there.

CtL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *When it's Spring Time in the Rockies(actually the Wolf Mountains)*
> 
> Hello Folks,
> I got to the lodge tonight and got on the computer for a spell. Still no internet at our house, maybe next week. right now it is snowing straight down and 12 inches are expected. We have been slopping in mud ever since we got here. Yesterday was pretty nice with temps in the high 40's. My projects are now fence and getting a feed manger in the new barn here at Ash Creek. They got it wired today and now it's up to me. I think I'll post it as a project just for kicks. My tools are all in little storage sheds but I have a hope of new shop here next budget go-round. We are really enjoying only being 22 miles to town. We can even run in for dinner if we want. The young fellow I work for and I saddled up a couple 4 year old colts and went to check horses and ride some fence day before yesterday. It was snow, mud and overshoes with a lot of getting on and off of a colt that didn't want to stand still. We are having a great time in spite of the weather. Our house is freshly remodeled and I have a brand new Chevy 4WD to drive. I will soon get my cattle and hopefully the guests will start to arrive. Summer is just around the corner. Here's to ya all. I'll check in from time to time.
> Tom


Hi Tom;

Great to hear things are going well.

I hope you pull off the new shop idea.

Keep us posted.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Mud, Cows and More Cows.*

Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.

All well and good. I caught a ride with the foreman's wife and one of the Forks cowboys to get my truck out of the mud. I left my horse and two cowboys by the side of the road. By now the whole world was mud. We unloaded the horses and unhitched the trialer. Jerry floor boarded the pickup and we threw mud all the way to my outfit. He pulled up against the bumper of my truck and we hooked on a chain. He hit it hard and slid his truck off into the bar ditch and buried it to the hubs. Justin and I sat in the truck while Vicky and Jerry walked back to the trailer, got on their horses and rode to the other truck then went to the Forks Headquarters and came back with a large tractor. This took about 2 1/2 hours. We yarded out Jerry's truck then hooked the tractor on my rig and took it all the way to the hard road. I had one very muddy truck. We met the other two guys riding down the road worried that we were never coming to get them. We got home around 7:30.

Next day, Thurday, we got up at 4:00 and trucked the same road except with Carleen along to flag with the pickup as we trailed the cows 17 miles down the road to our side of the ranch. As we got gathered up to start the drive, it turned into a white out with wind driven snow. On we went. At about 6:30 we got the last of 2555 cows into the pasture at Decker, Montana. The drive was over 5 miles long. We did it with 12 cowboys and two flaggers. My truck was out of gas so I had to go to the main ranch for gas. Got home around 10:00.

We skipped Friday to let the cattle rest. On Saturday, we started at 5:00 and gathered the cattle. We needed to trail them another 6 miles to a pasture. Before we got them out of the pasture they were in, the owner of the range we had to cross stopped us and made us split them. We got the first bunch of 1430 in the gate at about noon. We then trotted to the trailers, about 4 miles and all headed home for fresh horses. We started the second drive around 3:00. It was a fight because all the slow cattle were in the second bunch. We got the last of them into the pasture just as the sun went down. We trotted back to the trailers in the dark, in a rain storm that really got going just as we got loaded. We slipped and slid out to the hard road and home.I got home at 10:00. We took Sunday off and had a big ranch dinner and an Easter Egg hunt for the kids. The kids had a great time but the cowboys were a little draggy.
Anybody still think cowboying is glamorous?


> ?


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Thos, for posting.
Yes, cowboying is not glamorous, but the story is interesting especially when we watch it on tv or widescreen.
You remind me High Chaparral, my favorite series when I was teenage.

Take care Thos!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Kipp-ki-yi-ya! I'd still rather be covered by sawdust,,,,,,Sorry Tom! ;o)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


I never saw any Roy Rodgers or Gene Audrey movies that ever had that kind of problems.

Maybe you don't understand how it's suppose to be done.

But never the less it is nice and warm on this side of the computer monitor.

Glad you are busy and not sitting in your nice warm shop with nothing to do.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun to me


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


So good to see a post. I thought about giving you a call a couple of times. We have had some great weather the last few days up in Billings. The bad stuff always hits just east of us.

I already know too many people that ranch and have no more inclination to find it glamorous than I do working concrete or roofing.

Let me know when you head to Billings for supplies, we'll have to hook up. You have to meet Rita.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Californians pay for mud treatments. Sure you not working a spa and not a ranch?
Always good to hear from you Tom.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


You just keep a bloggin Thos! You have inspired me to try and stick to this sawdust gig another month or so.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


My hat's off to you, Thos. You are one tough, hard working guy!

I grew up on a smaller family operation - usually 100-120 pair. Even at that size, ranching starts to look a lot like work.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Just caught the weather. The Big Horn and Bearthooth Mts are both supposed to get 1-2 more feet of snow over the next day.


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


unique post.. i decided that riding fence was not a lot of fun back in the late 50's.. i can't dream of working cattle in mont.. can't you just freeze them till next spring?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


One question: Do you ever sleep? ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


I don't miss cattle, hay haul in' or corn rows one bit! ) Your mud story reminds me of one Sunday afternoon, a friend took me up to his uncles to hunt ducks. Nobody was home, so we took his pickup to drive out to the field in the Idaho gumbo mud. Got it stuck, so we walked back to the house to get his truck to pull it out. Got it stuck, so we walked back to the house to get a tractor to pull it out. Got it stuck, so we walked back to the house to get anohter tractor to pull it out. It got stuck, we were out of equipment and it was getting dark. We both had chores to do at home, so we had to leave it that way ;-)) His uncle wan't happy. He was able to get things loose a few weeks later when the ground froze for the winter.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Always great to read about your "adventures" Tom. When I was but a boy I thought it would be really cool to be a cowboy. After hearing about your experiences I'm glad my dad led me toward computers.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, Thomas. I appreciate getting "your side of the picture". I can honestly say that I have *never* entertained any notion of being a cowboy (once I was old enough to understand that it was a job that entailed more than shooting a gun and chasing bad guys). During the summers up until I finished college I would always work on farms that several family members owned, largely in tobacco, hay and livestock. I made myself a solemn promise that when I graduated from college I would never work on a farm again unless I absolutely had to. I can honestly say that, to this day, I have kept this promise. Being a cowboy, as you are, is a lifestyle that requires a special person- one with unique talents and abilities.

Keep us posted on what is happening from your side of the fence. It is good to hear from you.


----------



## mrdull (Feb 22, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Thomas, this isn't woodworking BUT IT IS WHAT INSPIRES A WOODWORKER. This gives insight to what inspires you to do the work with the tone it has. This is what inspired Morehart to do his, knowing these things makes us all richer because it tells us what inspires us to do the work we do.

Any doubt about this-- then read the posts and what others talk about, Tom, Russel, Scott, we all have a better appreciation for what we do and why we do it. After all you don't know where your going without knowing where you've been.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


HI Thomas;

I got to admit, it sounds like paying in the mud, instead of ranching.

In my teens I live on a fifty acre farm, (my father's place)

We had snow for eight months, mud for three months, and dust for one month.

Needless to say, I move shortly after turning 18.

Thank God I'm a city boy. (John Denver's back up version).

I have to say Tom, you seem to be having fun. Or at least more relaxed than before with the previous set of details you were dealing with.

Take good care , and say hello to Carleen. did she finish the first round in the cleaning process yet.?

Lee


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Hello Thos. Hope things turn around and the sun starts shining on you out there. We have not seen too much sun here either. But we take what the good Lord gives us, right? God Bless and watch out for those Grizzlies. Mike


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


I love the stories. It's a good diversion from woodworking. Please keep them coming.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Thomas. Reminds me of my days on the farm and working the feedlots back in western Kansas when I was a whole lot younger. We put in many hours a day back then too. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Wow. I was raised on a dairy with 125 cows and no snow. We had more than our share of mud but we just moved the cows from pasture to pasture. We had it easy. fed powdered milk to calves and silage with a little front end loader to cows. Chopping corn was fun. We hauled the chopped corn from the field to the silo in old 2 1/2 yd dump trucks (no mufflers) and it sounded great. We were just racing around at 25 mi/hr.

Do you have some pictures of where you are and the herd and the cowboys ext.

Thanks for sharing your world with us


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Rob and all; you can see the ranch on the web-site. We don't have the internet at our house yet. Too busy for photos anyway. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas

Isn't playing in the mud fun! Got my ATV stuck in a muddy creek last fall. Nice to hear from you.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Now Tom, you would'nt miss it for the world.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


made me grin, thinking of how handy it was to have the horses with you when you were in the mud. Would have been a long hike home without them, I guess! 

You are a great story-teller!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


Thomas I just read your blog and you surely made me appreciate my job. Glad to hear you and Carleen are well and seem to be enjoying life.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


very interesting


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Mud, Cows and More Cows.*
> 
> Well, here I am again. It has been a busy week. I hope Martin doesn't get upset about me writing about this stuff instead of wood working. My friends here on LJ seem to enjoy hearing this drivel. On Wednesday, I got up at 3:30(AM) and saddled up and met the guys. We trucked about 30 miles east to the Forks division of the ranch. I had never been there so I had one of the cowboys riding shotgun to point the way. We got to a turn off about daylight and I was directed onto this road. I said it didn't look like it had been traveled this spring but was assured that it was good. I came around a bend and there was a big snow bank across the road. I went about half way across before the truck and trailer sank through into the mud!! We tried to get it out but my shovel wasn't in the truck. We got our horses out of the trailer and tied our catch ropes on the bumper. When we took up the slack and the guy behind the wheel gunned it, the horse on my right blew up and bucked the cowboy off on his head. He was the one who thought it was a good road! We gave up and trotted about 4 miles to where we were to meet up to begin to gather about 2800 head of cows. We rode hard and got the cows gathered by about 2:30. The guy that got bucked off got bucked off again. I guesss there is justice after all.
> 
> ...


*Tom,

Sorry I'm way behind on some of the blogs, but I sure enjoyed this one.

It's hard to imagine handling that many cattle.

I don't think I could be a cowboy. It's more fun to read about it.

Thanks for sharing your adventures.*


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Greetings from the land of the big sky*

Hello everybody,
I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
We have had our first guests at the lodge. It's sure been good to eat Carleen's great cooking. I think maybe she's over trying to impress me but she sure has impressed our guests. My unit, The Flying V, has 800 cows. They are about calved out and we will be branding around the first of July. We are on an intensive grazing plan so it's move, move, move. Get along little doggie, head 'em up move 'em out. They move pretty slow with calves that are less than a week old. None of this sounds very interesting. The country is beautiful with green grass and pine trees. I cut some trees out of the way of a fence line the other day and that's as close as I've come to woodworking. I think of you all often and will be lurking and commenting as we go along. Good luck everyone.
Tom


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


great to hear from ya again. ... hope all is well


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Tom, good to see you both back safe & well. ride em cowboy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Hey Thoms.
It's good to hear about the ranch life, sounds like very tough work. Keep checking in. see ya next time.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


I was just thinking about you today as Rita and I walked our "doggies" on the rims.

I was hoping that things were going OK for you.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Glad your back again, that cow guacamole is great stuff.

I can smell it from here.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Mr "T" Glad to see you are among the connected.

It's great to hear from you again. Keep us informed fron Blue Sky Country or what every you call that "Hell Forsaken Place" LOL

Has the snow stopped?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


800 head is a fair amount of Guacamole Tom. Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Just the other day I was wondering how you are doing. It's good to hear from you.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


My preference is cow guac over horse guac. Long as you don't have to bottle, that's fine livin…


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Always good to see you here Tom. I'm glad to hear that you can stop in now and then.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Hi Thos. Good to hear that you're ok. Had to laugh about the cow guac. my Gramp. loved the smell of manure, he said to him it smelled like money. LOL. I'll bet its beautiful out there about now. You got to tell us some camp fire stories. Wishing you well and peace in Gods country. God Bless you and Carleen, mike


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Hi Thomas;

You sound like John Wayne! Without the shooting.

Good to hear your staying out of trouble.

Say hello to Carleen for me.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Good to here from you again, Thomas. Say Hi to the Missus for me (and Pam)

"My preference is cow guac over horse guac. Long as you don't have to bottle, that's fine livin…" ROTFL
Going to have to borrow that one.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Your mention of cow guaq reminded me of my teen years at my Grandma's farm.

On a hot July day, cleaning the calf pens, *"HOT, SWEATY, & ODIFEROUS! YUK"!*


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Thos. Glad to hear you are both doing well. Sounds gorgeous out there. 
Look forward to seeing you around here.

CtL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


hey there  So nice to hear from you and what you are up to. 
Question: Do gardeners love guacamole?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Greetings from the land of the big sky*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I got home last night to find that I again had the internet. I have checked up on a few of you to see what you've been up to and I find it pretty impressive. I, on the other hand, ride around all day and watch cows make Guacamole. Ever wonder why cowboys don't eat Guacamole? Think about it.
> ...


Thos, Glad you are enjoying the Big Sky Country. I know it must be a lot of hard work. Wish ypu had more time for the woodworking but I do understand. Take care man and keep us posted.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*

Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham". 
On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.

We needed to get the calves branded. I had a couple guys working and we got the fences up and started moving cows. To make a long story short, on Thursday, Friday and Saturday of this week we branded 700 calves. Saturday was the big day, we branded 307 and were eating lunch at 1:30. I had three different crews for the three days and Carleen did the cooking. I'm not sure why they sent me three different crews. I guess I wear them out pretty quick.

If you've never been to a branding, It's not like watching Rawhide on TV. We gather the cows and calves early in the morning into a big portable corral. The cows are bawling and the calves are bellering. The cowboys, 9 of them, are yelling. After the cows are in the corral, several of us will go to cutting out "drys", cows that don't have calves. After we get the drys into a side corral. (they go to the feed yard then on to Walmart), we sort off the cows to make room to rope. We kick out most of the cows and then it's time to get to work. We fire up the propane branding pot to heat the irons, more noise. By now the dust is flying from every where. The gumbo here becomes a powder about like talcum.

When The irons were hot, I sent in four ropers. On the 9 man crew I had yesterday, one man didn't rope. The ropers ride into the herd and rope a calf by both hind legs. We try not to bring in calves by one hind leg. As the roper drags the calf by the ground crew, one of the cowboys places a metal device called a Nord Fork over the calf's head. The Nord Fork goes behind the calf's head and over his neck but is open at the bottom so it doesn't choke him. It is attached to a bunch of bungees and staked to the ground. The roper faces his horse and holds the calf's heels. The calf is branded, vacinated, dehorned, casterated( if a bull) and tagged. With 4 ropers, 3 Nord Forks and a 5 man ground crew we averaged less than a minute per calf. It was noisy, dusty and hot. After about 50 calves the crews switch and the a new set of ropers go in. Around and around it goes until the last calf is worked. One of the guys got his rope under his horses tail and put on a pretty good bronc ride for us. One calf jumped up on the panel wagon and a rope was cut. I caught my right hand in a coil of my rope and said a few choice words. Luckily missed my messed up thumb. My thumb is still fat and the end is on crooked and it is a little like roping with someone elses's thumb. The 6 weeks was up on Thursday and dang it, this was my branding. 
Dinner was under a tree and it sure tasted great.

If any of you would like to experience this, go to the Padlock website and check it out. Carleen and I will make you welcome and send you home worn out.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Hi Tom;

Sounds like you and Carleen are getting a real work out!

I can't figure out why you would want to do that to your thumb though.

I hope your enjoying yourselves, and not being over worked.

Good to hear from you.

Lee


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Mr. Angle it is always a pleasure to see your posts. Not only are they educational, but also entertaining. I often find it amusing how the things you describe are vastly different than the things you see in the movies.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Good to hear from you Thos.

I hope you're healing OK and that you two are doing well otherwise.

Rita and I will have to head down one day. She has family in Sheridan anyway.

Let me know if you head in to Billings for the day, we can grab lunch.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Tom, this is sure different side of the story than we are used to hearing about being a cowboy. It sounds more like work than an adventure that ends with a nice ride into the sunset!!

I hate to hear that about your thumb. I could understand getting hurt like this if you were running a table saw. Maybe you should check and see if Sawstop makes a post driver so something like this doesn't happen again! 

Keep safe and let us know what is going on with you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Dang Tom You have all the fun. We're just sitting here in the air conditioning and watching reruns of Bonanza.

I'm glad that things are working out for you and I'm real sorry to hear about your thumb. Check back when you can and let us know about "Thoma's Travels"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Hey Tom
Sorry about your thumb. Good to hear from you I enjoyed your account of the branding and the whole event.
Jim


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Wow…real cowboy stuff….what about the ones that went to Walmart? Why did they get to go eat, then go on a shopping spree while all the others get branded?


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Nice to meat a follow Cowboy here on L/J's. I was born and raised on a ranch…and have a small spread of my own here in eastern Oklahoma where we (My family and I) raise cattle and horse's.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, fellows. I must be getting old because it seems good to be done. As for the sunset…..........I was asleep before there was one.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


You and your dear wife sound as though you have an interesting and enjoyable life good luck .Alistair


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


Boy, that brings back memories …


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Branding, The Dust and The Smoke and The Noise*
> 
> Well, it's Sunday and I have a little time to let all my friends here at LJ know what we've been up too.As many of you know, my job description here at the Padlock is a little complicated. I'm supposed to take guests with me to work on the ranch but we have no guests. My title is Flying V unit manager. I am running about 750 cows which were supposed to be part of the guest operation if we had guests. " if we had some eggs we could have ham and eggs if we had some ham".
> On June 4th, while putting in a new electric fence line, I managed to nearly take off my right thumb with a post driver. I was driving one inch by 60 inch tall fiberglass posts. The post sunk through a crust and the driver jumped off the top of the post and came down with my right thumb on the top of the post. The top handle then came down and tried to shear my thumb off. I pulled my glove off and was looking into the joint. I was also making a lot of noise. Luckily, Carleen was with me and amazingly there was a clean handkerchief in the truck. Carleen drove me to the hospital while I cussed. 4 1/2 hours later I went home with a pin sticking out of my thumb.I tried to do some work but that d--- pin was in the way. I took Workers Comp for 4 weeks then started driving tractor around the feed yard. At 5 weeks I got rid of the pin and got back horseback.
> ...


ouch re: thumb
My husband had to have a pin put in his baby finger (one week before our wedding). For some reason they decided that they wouldn't protect it - surprise, surprise but he mangled it more.

Hope your thumb heals up quickly and perfectly.

I, too, enjoy reading about a real cowboy's life.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Just Another Day in Paradise*

It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.

Of course, I had to complicate the fall work. On November 16th, we were gathering pairs out of the Bar V Meadow. Not all of it is flat, in fact, most of it is hilly. It is probably one of the prettiest places on the ranch, with pine edged hills and ridges and the Big Horn Mountains in the background. Like I said, we were gathering cattle in the very early morning, about 7:00. It was cold and clear with a thin layer of snow on the grass. The ground was frozen for the first time this winter. The sun was still about 30 minutes from making its daily appearance. I rode up on top of a hill to gather up some cows and calves. I could see a cow with her head down behind a few bushes. I knew the colt I was riding would spook when she threw her head up so I began yelling at her trying to get her to look at me before we got too close. Cows being cows, of course, she didn't raise her head until we were right to her. And, horses being horses, the colt spooked to the right. None of this would have been a problem except I was riding a new roping saddle that I wanted to break in. I also had a new pair of overshoe stirrups on it which are over sized. I had a little snow on the stirrups and when the colt spooked, my left foot slipped out of the stirrup. I grabbed for everything I could but the results were predictable. I landed on my left shoulder and back much like a sack of spuds. My head banged the frozen ground and bells rang and birdies tweeted for a minute. I also landed with my head slightly down hill. Thankfully, no one witnessed this next moment. I thrashed around like a boneless chicken trying to get my feet under me while my knuckleheaded colt ran off a ways and looked at me. He had this look like, "What in the heck did you do that for?????" I trundled over to him and got my breath. When I grabbed the saddle horn to step on, my right hand told me there was something wrong. I got one awful loud pain right in front of my wrist on the bone that goes to my right thumb. Yeah, that one, the one I tore off in June. I pulled my glove off and sure enough it was starting to swell. I trotted after the cows and got them to the herd, still trying to figure out how I fell off the left side of my horse, landed on my left shoulder and my hard head and broke my right hand. I trotted up to my immediate supervisor(we are modern, now, no more cow bosses) with snow on my back and dirt on my cap. I told him I broke my hand. He said, "Oh." like I'd told him it was cold. We pushed the herd on to the corral and I told Matt Miller that I had broken my hand. I got much the same reaction. Oh, well. When the cattle were corraled. I had Jesse, my pardner, unhook my trailer and again told everyone who could hear that I was on my way to the doctor.

I got home to find Carleen at the lodge. By now I'm trying to hold my hand way up in the air to keep the throbbing to a minimum. She told me she had to finish dinner for guests I had forgotten were coming at 3:00. Oh well, I got my hat and changed coats. I drove to the doctor who had rebuilt my thumb. X-rays, cat scan and a nice new cast on my thumb completed the day.

The next day I got my butt chewed by the office girl because I didn't go to the office then go to the emergency room. Well, I tried to check this out in the Policy and Procedures Manual and the Employees Handbook with no luck. (neither exists). I said to hell with it and just kept working. Workman's Comp will pay for the treatment and the paycheck goes on. I haven't missed a but one day yet, but there are some things I can't do. I do what I can and get Jesse to do the rest. If I can just keep from frost-biting the thumb in the next few days we are home free. I guess I put some "FALL" in the fall works,huh. My back has been bothering me since the fall so I went to a Chiropractor and then sat real still yesterday and today. Typing without one thumb is fun. I also thought a lot about how warm it can be in my shop at home in Jordan Valley. Sometimes I really miss that place. I miss you guys too. Keep the faith boys, I'll be back some day.

Tom


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


oh Thos… so good to hear from you, although the story is not a good one 
interesting that you kept telling everyone with much response and the one person you didn't tell-well .. sheesh.

I hope your thumb recovers quickly, cleanly and you don't go messing it up again !!!!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Tom it is always a pleasure when you stop by.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering how you were doing down there with this weather moving in.

Good to hear from you. Make sure you contact me when you head to Billings.

Take care.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Thomas, it is good to hear from you. Bummer about the hand and I am sure that being outside in 6 degree temps is not as fun now as it used to be.

Keep in touch.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear that there are still some tough American cowboys around. I wish I could do what you are doing in spite of the discomfort, but I know I probably wouldn't last 10 minutes out there. I enjoyed your story/report very much and really envy you the experience. At least when you are hurting you know you are still alive and that is something to be thankful for. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you will soon be back in your new workshop. Thanks for reminding us that there is more to life than the Saturday shopping trip.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


You seem to have a time with that thumb!

I know where you're coming from about the cows. Our neighbor has a herd that tended to get out till he sold the ringleader, & we all would pitch in to round them up. One nice thing about 4-wheelers-they don't spook. Of course, you've got to do ALL the thinking, unlike with a good horse.

Funny thing, I don't remember the Cartwrights having policy & procedure or workman's comp problems on the Ponderosa. 'Course, we all know tv's a crock, even the old good stuff. Still, it just seems to take something away, doesn't it?

Good to hear from you again, & I'm glad to hear that the hand's not TOO bad. Just remember to work 'er back in slow & easy when you get the cast off. Also, maybe you can draw a little older horse next time!


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Ya, on the Ponderossa the doctor rode out to them!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas

Sorry to hear about the hand but things like that could have been alot worse. I rolled my 350lb ATV on top of me this fall and all I had was a very sore chest. The good Lord was looking out for me that day. We have not been that cold yet here but living in SD and ND, I know what cold is really like. Good hearing from you again. Keep warm and have a very Merry Christmas.

God Bless
tom


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


OUCH! Sounds like that "romantic" cowboy life was interrupted by a healthy dose of frozen gound reality. I think I'm like Stefang I wouldn't last 10 minutes in a cold saddle. Always good to hear how you're doing, so what if its not woodworking realted. Wishing you a quick healing.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Tom, get well soon and stay off fhose colts.
I figure they should "pair off" the more experienced workers together.

Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear yoiu weren't hurt any worse than a broken thumb. I was outside working on equipment and rearragning trailers all day today. Its around freezing and the ground is just frozen a bit on the surface. The humidity here in Water World is 70%. It feels a lot colder than it is with a 15 mph breeze especially with teh humidity added in. At this temp in sunny Idaho, I'd have been in shirt sleeves) I was thinking how glad I was I didn't have to be out tending stock & milking 2x today in this weather. I don't envy you one bit. My knees are bad enough from spending 40 years on a ladder, I couldn't get on a horse anymore without a ladder )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


BTW, the National Finals Rodeo is on ESPN this week )


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


well the spirit of the west is still alive…at least you fell off a horse and didnt crash from a 4 wheeler…..sorry about the hand…..and i wish you too were in the comfort of your shop…..i will add my hope to yours and wait to see you in the shop again …someday soon…...doesnt sound like your upper managment is to concerned with your health…..i know your suppose to be a tough cowboy…but hey..with workers comp and no one called trail boss anymore…....then the concern level should rise up…cowboys are not a dime a dozen anymore…merry christmas to you and your dear wife…...grizzman


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Well, boys, it's going to be -11 at 7 in the morning. good day to sort cattle. Got three days of it coming up. Aw the romance of the West!!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


It is supposed to get down into the upper 20s here in California this week and I thought 50 was cold…. lol

It is good to hear from you again. It has been too long.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


When I was about 8 or 10, I had already figured out there was a better way than what my dad had me dong on the farm )


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Tom,

I can only hope that you are blessed with a speedy recovery and a mild winter on the ranch. Looking forward to you getting back in the shop and keeping us posted. Have a wonderful Holiday Season.

Rat.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Knit well and fast. Always good to hear from you Thomas. Take care out there, and give our best to Colleen.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


best wishes to you both , 
stay warm .
keep that hand healing ,
then you can use it in the shop .

i never thought about corporate ranching ,
must be different without gaby hayes and john wayne around .

stay safe !


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Hi Thos. Always great to hear from you. Am so sorry to hear of the bad luck. I'll keep you and Carleen in my prayers, of course I know about poor backs and broken thumbs, I recently had my left hand exrayed for carpral tunnel and the tech said are you aware your thumb has been broken a few times. I said yea, I used to be a framer. We both laughed. I know what misery a bad back can be, all I can say is, if they gave you meds, take them and stay ahead of the pain. Its cold here too, but I don't have to work in it. It's a tough life you've picked Thos. but rewarding I'm sure. God be with you both. Mike, back here in Michigan.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,

I really enjoy your posts. They make me miss my own mountains, The Gunmnison Country of Colorado. O well. And somehow your posts are quite reminiscent of Ivan Doig's English Creek books.

Take Care of that back.

Doug


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Nice to here from you. We have missed you. Good luck in all that you do out their in the cold.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you took a tumble Tom. Hope everything heals up real quick. I can picture you and the wife out in that gorgeous part of the world. I bet its a great place to be.

Have a Merry Christmas and keep smiling. Stay in touch. Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


Thomas: I hope that everything is healing up. I guess that woodworking is safer that cow ranching.

It's great to hear from you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Just Another Day in Paradise*
> 
> It's been a while since I updated my friends here on LJ about my non-woodworking activities, but, since I no longer have any woodworking activities, I thought I'd check in. Today here on the WY-Mont line, it is 6 degrees or so and snowing a little. We spent this last week gathering cattle from the biggest pasture we have on this part of the ranch. It's on the Crow Indian reservation and I suppose it is about 25,000 acres. At any rate, we had 742 cows with calves, 32 bulls, and 988 yearlings heifers in there somewhere. It was a pretty cold week but we have most of them in a smaller pasture near my house. Now if we can get the heifers out of the herd tomorrow, we can wean the calves and get all this stuff out of here. It takes a lot of riding and we are as always, short-handed.
> 
> ...


hey tom…how are you doing now…is the back ok and hand healing….my sister lives in worland…not sure where that is related to your ranch site…but ive been in your country and it sure is beautiful….now im sure its not as grand when your face down in the dirt and with a broken thumb…......your compadres didnt sound very sypathetic when you took your fall…..is that just there nature or are there still rough and tough cowboys…and i dont know but sometimes its not very romantic being out on the range, when you might otherwise want to be on your own place in the wood shop…but maybe your job is one your happy with…let us know how its going…we miss seeing you here at lumber jocks…grizzman


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Western Horseman Magazine article*

Last fall, in September to be exact, Guy DeGalard from Western Horseman Magazine came out and stayed with us at the lodge. He also rode with us for a couple days. The article that he wrote is in the February issue of the magazine. If you'd like to see where we live and what we do, take a look. I can't say the article thrilled me all that much. It does however show some country and gives a fair idea of what you can do here as a guest. Last I heard we are already getting calls and e-mails.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Western Horseman Magazine article*
> 
> Last fall, in September to be exact, Guy DeGalard from Western Horseman Magazine came out and stayed with us at the lodge. He also rode with us for a couple days. The article that he wrote is in the February issue of the magazine. If you'd like to see where we live and what we do, take a look. I can't say the article thrilled me all that much. It does however show some country and gives a fair idea of what you can do here as a guest. Last I heard we are already getting calls and e-mails.


well tom i won the contest…can you believe it..i must have been the ugliest cross dresser ever..but hey i won a clamp..ha..of coarse there were some guys who had to jump in and cause some trouble…but it all settled out…so what have they got ya doing during the winter…i cant imagine it would be anything that would intrest me to much…as i think watching raw hide or bonanza is as close to being a cowboy as im going to get…..so ill just have to settle for reading your real life stories..thats what you should do..write a book…i know i would buy a copy..ive got heat in my shop again..i know down here in alabama is a heat wave compared to where your at…so ill keep my trap shut on that subject..so do you guys have a rocky mountain oyster party when your branding..tried em once…that was all i needed…...hope you and Carline are doing well…and stayin warm..keep us posted on how your doing…is the thumb all healed…...grizzman


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Western Horseman Magazine article*
> 
> Last fall, in September to be exact, Guy DeGalard from Western Horseman Magazine came out and stayed with us at the lodge. He also rode with us for a couple days. The article that he wrote is in the February issue of the magazine. If you'd like to see where we live and what we do, take a look. I can't say the article thrilled me all that much. It does however show some country and gives a fair idea of what you can do here as a guest. Last I heard we are already getting calls and e-mails.


Thoms: Glad to hear from you. And paying customers will keep the boss happy.

Work safe but I realize that's tough when at the end of what you are holding, has a different idea.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Western Horseman Magazine article*
> 
> Last fall, in September to be exact, Guy DeGalard from Western Horseman Magazine came out and stayed with us at the lodge. He also rode with us for a couple days. The article that he wrote is in the February issue of the magazine. If you'd like to see where we live and what we do, take a look. I can't say the article thrilled me all that much. It does however show some country and gives a fair idea of what you can do here as a guest. Last I heard we are already getting calls and e-mails.


I'll have to keep my eyes open for the magazine. It's always nice to see where our fellow LJ's live.

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Back to the future*

Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.

On the brighter side, on Monday, a week ago, I got a phone call from an outfit in Jackson Hole. They'd heard I was available and had a job offer for me. We interviewed on Friday and we will be going to work as soon as the snow is gone. Carleen will be cooking and I will have a strange combination of job descriptions, from wrangler to PR and recreation income planning to working cattle and fixing fence. The best part is they called me. I also will have $500/month raise. One door closes and another opens. The Lord is good to us.

Tom and Carleen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


welcome home !

kick back ,
relax .

i saw a flock of geese moving your way ,

won't be to long now !


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Great! Glad another door opened.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, Tom.

Good luck with the new job!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Tom I am truly sorry for letting the cat out of the bag a couple weeks ago. I showed everyone that article, not very good by the way, and told them you were retireing. I'm glad that you are going back to what you love best. However, we are going to miss and you hear, you know that by now, please read what I wrote and all the wonderful things people wrote about you. God Bless and Hope no green horns are there to babysit.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you! Guess you'll have a little while before the snow melts? Best of luck to you friend…hope you get some shop time in (if you want that, you might want to just kick back a spell!)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Tom: Glad to hear from you again. 
I'm also glad that you are finding ways to keep busy.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Tom, it is good to hear from you. And I am glad things are looking up. Just think of this as a sort of vacation until the new job starts.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom

Glad to hear you and Carleen are doing well. I hope the new job turns out to be the best thing ever!

Lee


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


The best of luck to both of you.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


By the way Thos this is the article I posted< >


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Tom,
With your skill set, it sounds like that Jackson Hole outfit has found a good fit. As always, I'm wishing you and Carleen the best.
I'm sure you're ready for spring - as am I.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new job outlook. One good thing for sure is that you have been very fortunate to have lived in some great areas. Jackson Hole is a beautiful place. Good Luck and wish you both the best on your next adventure.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Mike, the guy I'm riding with in that photo was a really great guy from Ireland. he and his buddy had a great time. I was actually the head wrangler for the guest operation and also Ash Creek Camp manager with a herd of cattle to take care of. Glad it's over. I will be dealing with the family at the new place but they are like a bunch of old friends. I worked there 6 years ago and had a great time. thanks for all the best wishes. I will still have the internet there and can keep in touch. I just came in from setting up the saddle shop and will pick up some things in town tomorrow to finish it out. It looks good.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear you and carleen are doing well.
Good luck with you new job and it's nice you always have "home" to return.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are movin on up. Good luck, I hope you both enjoy Jackson.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Does this one have a dude ranch operation?


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Tom, I was glad to see a post from you even though we don't know each other. I reviewed all your old projects and was amazed at the things you have produced. I took leather working in high school and even though I'm no expert, I can tell one when I see one. I hope to find an old piece I worked on but never finished so I can incorporate it into a woodworking project much as you have done. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Topa, the family has a lodge on the ranch where they come and visit in the summer. Carleen will be their head cook and I will take them on rides much like a dude wrangler. The lodge is not open to the public. I also have a lot more to do than that. They only come from late June to Sept. the rest of the time I'll be working on cattle, fences, increasing income from recreation related activities and what ever else comes my way. This job defies description.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you Tom


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Always good to hear from yah !!!Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations to you, & Carleen.*

I'm sure this new job will give you more gratification.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Tom
Sorry the old job didnn't work out but it sounds like you're no sadder for it. Enjoy your time at "home" till the new job starts.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Tom, Glad to hear that you are both home and getting a bit of a break until the new job starts. Good Luck with the new job, got to love those jobs that incorporate the term " and other duties as required" in their description. 
Look forward to hearing more from you.

CtL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new job Tom & Carleen.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


a belated "welcome home" and congrats on the new job. Sounds like it has you very excited about the possibilities.


----------



## fatherviking (Jan 15, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Back to the future*
> 
> Well, we are again, home in Jordan Valley. As they say the job at the Padlock didn't work out. An understatement to say the least. It is good to be back in the house with all the memories and wood and leather. I'm on my way to the shop to see if I can make heads or tails of the mess. Since all the machinery is gone, I suppose I'm now a galoot for sure. I still have all my hand tools and hand power so I just need a work bench.
> 
> ...


Thom, Best of luck in Wyoming. Nice to see somebody else from this corner of the state.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Snake River Ranch*

Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
Tom


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


well thos…so good to hear from you…Ive been wondering what happened to you all and what you were going to do…and now this..im sorry its happened to you and we will all try to understand, but its a bit strange for this to happen to a guy , but were pretty patient and will give all the support we can, now your exact words were that you would be on here to bother us when you had the change…you might want to wait a few days…let the hardest part go away….if you want to tell us all about the shopping spree's and what else you folks do when you have the change…just take it slowly…your in my prayers…...LOL….LOL… your words buddy…and my smart butt sense of humor….....grizzman


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Glad to hear you are in the new digs, with wireless to boot. Looking forward to more from your quarter!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Yippie Hi Ka Nice to hear from ya cowboy.

Glad that yo are still with us. and on to another job.

Snow- What is that.

My 30" has melted and we are on to 70 deg weather.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Hi Thomas

Good to hear from you again. Glad to here you are in your your new home. My wife always tells me things happen for a reason. When I lost my job once it seemed like it turned out to be a blessing where more good came from it than bad. Keep us posted on your new journey.

God Bless
tom


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


wireless!! Lucky us!!!  
congrats on the new location, the scenery, the computer, the wireless connection


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


It is good to hear from you, Tom. It sounds like you have got it made (except for the snow part since I really do not get a thrill out of shoveling snow anymore). 

I am looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Hi Thomas;

Glad to hear you and Carleen are settled in.

Snow??? YUCK

Lee


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


No snow here!
Flowers are blooming.
Birds are returning.
Our Mother Duck is sitting on a nest.
Fish are bitting.
A little bit of Saw dust still floating in and out of the shop. Looks to be a great spring.

Welcome to your new home!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Glad to hear you have access again. Hope you get some time for woodworking and maybe some fishing ;-)


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Hi Old Friend.
Miss your kind words and great stories. So glad things worked out better for you and Carleen. At least I pray they're better, hard to imagine them being worse. Blessed with wireless connection even. The good Lord takes care of good people. Can't wait to hear one of your great campfire stories without the snow. That's gonna be gone soon for you too I hope. Damn, since I lost the tip of my finger the end is wider and I end up hitting two keys instead of one. LOL. As Frank always says, Godspeed., best wishes Mike.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Congratulations on the new job and scenery. Jackson is pretty but pricey. It can't be all bad if someone pays you to work in such a beautiful place. Keep the wolves and bears at bay. Happy trails.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


It's nice to hear you again. Keep telling us more about the new place and your new job.
All the best from us to you and Carleen. Take care.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Thomas, Glad to hear you are setting up home in such a beautiful place. Hope the snow dispapears soon and you can get one with that new multifaceted position you got. Good Luck, look forward to hearing more from you soon.

CtL


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Today was all blue skies, 60 degrees, and fixing fence while looking at the snow covered Tetons. Warmer tomorrow. Yea!!! Besides that I only worked 8 hours!!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Well it's good to hear from you. I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how things are going. I look forward to your updates!


----------



## fatherviking (Jan 15, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Good to hear you're in a good place. I keep forgetting to go to LJ so I just found your message about moving back to JV and now you're in Wyoming again. Can't keep a good cowboy down.


----------



## SonnyGarcia (Mar 7, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Giddyup. Its great to see yall living out in the western country. My family and me are looking to relocate to TN or MT one of these days. God willing it will be soon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Snake River Ranch*
> 
> Today we moved to Jackson Hole. To Snake River Ranch to be exact. I'm sitting here at my new laptop and the first bookmark I put in was LJ. We are residing in the cook house/dining hall. I don't think I've ever lived in a more scenic location. The Tetons on one side and the Snake River on the other. It will be even prettier when the snow is gone. We got into quite a snow storm on our way in today and more coming down now. We have wireless here so I'll be on here bothering you guys whenever I have the chance. Talk to ya later.
> Tom


Sounds beautiful Tom wish I was there.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*OUCH, again!!!*

I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.

On the plus side, this is still the prettiest l place to be, crippled or well. The weather is great and the guests are excellent. We are having a great time. Good luck to all my friends here at LJ.

Tom


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


tough news there , tom .

i bet you'll make a great

cabin boy (LOL) !


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Great hearing from you Thos. Tell Carleen hi and best wishes in your new job. Sounds like you are a lot happier than the last place you were at. It would be nice to see some pics of that beautiful country. Don't be such a stranger, miss your stories, maybe you'll have some extra time to write some now. God Bless, mike


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from you two. I've been pretty busy and yeah, Mike It is a lot better than the last place. Been having lots of fun and even making some money to go with it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your fall, get well soon


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you but not good to hear about your accident. When something like that happens to me I always think, will it could have been a lot worse. You will be sore for awhile but it should get better each day. You take care of yourself and get better soon.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Ouch is right Tom. You & my wife Maureen would make a good pair. She slipped in the kitchen & landed on the edge of the granite bench top & busted 2 ribs. Was in much pain for 2 weeks.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


That ground up there in Jordan Valley if memory serves me is pretty hard and unforgiving unless it's been worked.Hope you heal real fast so you can get back to woodworking you know something a little less hazardis…........................Schloemoe


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


sorry about that Thos, I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Tom: Short learning lesson. Don't ride horses that you haven't ridden before. Put your name tag on one and it it hidden in a far corner of the barn to keep others from taking it.

It's good to hear from you. Sorry it's under these circumstances.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Sorry to hear about you getting injured like that. Hopefully you'll be back in the saddle real quick.

Take care,

Lee


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Dang Tom! Glad to hear your recovery shouldn't be too long.

Aren't your bones aching from all that riding? Makes mine hurt thinking about it.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Sorry for that. Hope you recover soon. I've read your stories and found it very interesting. I enjoyed viewing your handmade planes and vaquero seat. Please be careful.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Heal quickly Thos


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


TA
don't know who's more contrary horse or rider. Hope you heal up fast in the mean time, milk it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


*BUMMER!*

We hope you have a rapid recovery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Ejoy your days off and try not to laugh too much. don't you know you are too old for that stuff!! Heal slower at this age :-(


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Having fun and making money in a pretty place…you can't wish for anything better than that Tom. Heal fast!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Boys, it sure was good to hear from all of you. I hope to get back here soon.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *OUCH, again!!!*
> 
> I apologize for neglecting my friends here at LJ. Since this morning, I will have some extra time on my hands. This morning I went to the corral at 6:30 and saddled up a horse that I hadn't ridden that much. I rode out and wrangled the horses into the corral. As I started to sort up the horses into 2 pens, The knothead I was riding decided to start bucking. He was spinning to the left. As he came around I lost my right stirrup and that was the end of that. I landed on my right shoulder blade. Short story, I now have three broken ribs under my right shoulder blade. I am now assisting the former cabin girl with the wrangling chores. Luckily, we brought a cabin girl with us from Jordan Valley who just happens to be a dandy buckeroo. I hope to be able to go again in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom…...........I am sorry you had your accident with the horse. I hope you mend quickly. 
take care,

AKA…........Woodchic


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*

I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Great pics.

Congrats on the twins !

As to the woodworking, you're just giving the trees a bit more time to grow … before you go at it


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Congratulations on the grand babies, one of those things that make life worthwhile, and thank you for sharing the pictures - beautiful! You made me tear up a little talking about old cowboys, saddle shops and Jordan Valley, made the memories of my father vivid in my mind.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Gosh darn it's good to hear from you Thos. Good to hear about the Grandbabies, got one of my own bout a year ago, a boy, two boys now, 1 and 6, and a Granddaughter 16, talk about a handful….Getting my daughter married off here shortly finally, the guy she's been with for 7 years finally bought her a ring, now to set a firm date and get a few more babies before I bite the dust. Beautiful country. My dad lived in Riverside the last few years of his life. Said he couldn't keep a battery in his vehicle, he said the kids kept stealing them. LOL. So he sold it and went on foot or called a friend. Looks like Carleen still cooks a mean meal. Man that looks good. You look like you belong in that saddle, probably feels that way, you've spent so much time there. Also looks like you got healed up from your last break. I ain't far behind you, turned 60 this year, all of a sudden it don't seem quite as old as it used to. Still taking cancer treatments but the blood tests keep coming back negative, so I could grow a monkeys butt and I wouldn't care, as long as I'm kicking. Great hearing from you, got a Lumberjock gathering coming up in a little town near Lansing, MI. if you're in the neighborhood the 6th of Nov. be thinking of you, Karson and Dick Cain, and our old pal Mark DeCou. Say hi to Carleen, give those twins a hug, and one for you old timer. Love ya, mike


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Hi Thomas;

Congratulations on the twins!!!

They sure do have a way to take your mind off things, don't they.

Sorry to hear the cowboy life is a bit slow, but, keep the faith. I'm think it's safe to say everything is slow, so don't atake it personally.

Glad to hear you're still kicking around out there. Say hello to Carleen for me.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Good to hear from you, Mike and Lee. I'm still kicking.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


well your looking healthy and that there horse looks happy too…what a great batch of pictures..and im still hoping to hear that dinner bell from here….then vittles sure look good…enjoy your time off before next summer..i imagine those saddle calluses will be maybe a a little softer come next summer..your shows sound interesting…what do you do for those…grizzman


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Griz, I play guitar and sing old and new cowboy songs. Some that I wrote myself and do poems and funny stories. Generally make a fool of myself. But folks laugh. I've done these at dude ranches and dinner rides for about 20 years, off and on.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


wonderful photos!! 
congrats on the twins
I smiled at the "it seems were staying near the babies" haha as my son-in-law says, babies are to women as catnip is to cats


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


*Congratulation about the twins!*

Our latest Great Grandson lives in Guatemala, so you're fortunate to be able to hold them.

Carleen must be a great cook. I could actually smell the food from here.

You look like this summer was good to you both.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Good to see you're still in the saddle, Thomas! Glad to hear about the grandbabies, too. Got a couple of my own, and they'll keep you on your toes. Spoiling them's a full time job, but you wouldn't know anything about that would you???? I'll bet yours aren't spoiled a bit (NOT!).

Take care!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Great pics Tom & congratulations grandad.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


There he is. Howdy, Tom. Pam and I have been wondering how you have been. Glad things are on the upswing with the new Grandbabies. Thanks for the photo-update! Say hello to Carleen for both of us. God Bless.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


WOW- If I lived in a place like that and had an oven full of chicken like yours, and could play some bluegrass like those guys I wouldn't get any work done in the shop either!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Congratulations on the grand babies. Now you can sang "Tying Knots in the Devils Tail" and "Bangum Rode the Riverside". These are only a couple of the songs I remember from my long a ago youth. ;-))
I've always been partial to a Buckskin. My grand father had a pair that pulled his wagon. 
If those little boys allow time, look us up when you get back to So Cal. Rand


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


I am trying to write like Patron here. He's my poetic wordworking mentor friend.

Hey- 
I would love a 63 year old woodworking cowboy 
with buckskin quarter horse and a guitar; 
even if he has twin grandchildren and a wife
So long as the babies are quiet 
and the wife keeps 
serving up that chicken 
we will get along nicely. 
Giddyup.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Thanks, one and all


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


enjoy your time with the grand kids

no need to ride the drifts

enjoy as you can

glad you got better from that fall

*rivergirl*
that's real nice 
good rhythm
thanks


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Patron, I will keep working at it. After I just re-read I see some places I could have improved upon.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here I set High , a gettin' ideas.......................*
> 
> I truly wish I had some woodworking to talk about but we are still in the mode of not being home to be in the shop. Our daughter Julie had twin baby boys in August. When we were done at Snake River Ranch the first of September, Carleen didn't even stop at the house. She came straight here, Riverside, California. I stopped and worked in the saddle shop for a month then had to come here to see my wife. The possibilities of finding a winter job were nil so I again changed horses. I began booking cowboy entertainment shows at retirement centers in the Boise area. I'm now booking shows here in southern California. It seems we are going to winter here where it is warm and there are babies to play with. There is no market for a 63 year old cowboy no matter how experienced. We will be going back to Snake River in the spring if all goes according to plan.I have to be in Jordan Valley for most of the month of November to do the shows in Boise. Since Martin was so kind as to fix it so even us dummies could put pictures in blogs, here's some show and tell from the summer. Be seeing ya.


Thomas, Congrats on the Grandkids. Saw their pic on the latest post  Glad to here you are both doing welll.

CtL


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*

Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Well ya got em started, their wearing the bib overalls. A couple of good'uns for sure…. Good to hear from you Thomas


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


i THINK RY LOOKS LIKE GRANDPA, CASH MUST HAVE GRANDMAS GOOD LOOKS. HA! DANG GOOD LOOKING GRANDSONS BOTH, THOMAS, YOU SHOULD BE STRUTTIN LIKE A PEACOCK. GOD HAS BLESSED YOU FOR SURE AND CARLEEN. GLAD THEY MEET YOUR APPROVAL, I KNOW MINE DO ME. GOD BLESS OLD FRIEND, MIKE


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


What little dolls you bet you will be her to teach them the better points of woodworking thos.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Hehe  Great picture


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


now them is is some cute babies….you'll have em riding and cutting before ya know it…boy if i could have had a grandpaw like you thos i would be in hog heaven…....well sorry…cattle heaven…forgive me…lol…but i bet the hog was good over the fire…...nothing like a camp fire and the smell of bacon and eggs…enjoy your winter with them…maybe you can tool them a pair of tool belts with that leather equipment you have..grizz


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Dang, they are cute!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


I'll bet by spring they will be my buddies.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


sweet babies , hope you live long and prosper and the babies big and strong
Regards
DAN


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Wow so sweet….
Perhaps they may become the real Yankee Workshop stars, another day…!

Wish u all the best Thos.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Hi Thomas

Good looking boys. I can see why they make you proud. I just had my first granddaughter in July. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Nice, Thomas.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Thomas: A great pair of work helpers. Nice looking.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


*REAL NICE!

A couple of Wood-Chips off the old block.*


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Hey Thomas, Those are some of the cutest babies this side of Hawaii.
Long and Prosper, my friend.

Steve


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


I love to see those two youngin's in those overalls. They are cute as can be and I hope that you have many, many years with them. I love those overalls because that's what I wear everyday. Not too many people wear 'em anymore. Heck they even quit making Roebucks which I use to wear. Now I've gone to Carhardt. I'll bet that you have such a ball with them. I hope to have some grandchildren of my own one day.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Dressed to the nines, at least to me. Good'uns indeed.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Too cute! I love to look at twins- I find them fascinating. The son-in-law looks like a lumberjack in this photo- so if the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree you will have these kiddos planing in no time at all!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


OH BOY you are going to have a lot of fun and strees in the future 
with those two runing around your legs….LOL

thank´s for sharing
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


not many of us get to say that our grandpa was a good ol' cowboy! 
great photo.. sweet babies - and those cute little toes…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


You will have to teach those cuties both at the same time Thomas, otherwise it will be hard to remember which one you taught what.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Looks like two budding cowboys there Tom.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *I'm a Lumber Jock and I'm OK.....................*
> 
> Keith and the boys got dressed up and Julie took some photos.That's my fiddle playin' son-in-law, Keith Niehenke and grandsons Ry and Cash. I hope I live long enough to teach them use a plane and chisel. Lordy ain't they good'uns???


Merry Christmas, You do get around! What kind of shows do you do? Cowboy poetry? Use Baxter Black as a lead in? )


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*gettin' a little rain down here*

Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Oranges! You're lazzin in the sun and I'm up to my ass in cow ********************…this world has gone all kittywompusss.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Dang Dennis….you're such a wizzard with words!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Merry Christmas to you & Carleen as well Tom & all the best for the New Year.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Hi Thomas

You and your family have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Enjoy them grandbabies.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Marry Christmas to you as well. I here you as been as the weather has been here in California the past week it is better than snow. I work outside and have been wet for a week str8. Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Have a great holiday with the family Thos. It is good to see you again.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Hi Thomas,

Glad to hear other than some rain, you're doing okay.

I wish you and yours a great holiday season.

Lee


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Wish I was sitting in the sun and eating an orange. Here is what it looks like at my house.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Just got woke up at 4:30 with a flood going through the garage. Had to get everything up out of the water. Slacked off some for the moment but more on the way.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


up a creek 
with oranges

now there's a cowboy
Christmas tale

keep your boots dry

and enjoy


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Yes it has been a bit wet over here around LAX, but I don't have water running though my garage. Over the weekend I wanted to cut some wood, but that means rolling the saw outside - that wasn't going to happen. I contented myself with doing some design work in Sketchup. Medicken, WOW river front property.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


*We hope you get your sunshine back soon.

One thing about where we live, we're only about 3 miles away from the

Three Way Continental Divide, when we get heavy rains it ends up in the

Hudson Bay, Lake Superior, or the Mississippi.

It doesn't hang around very long.

We do get our share of rain sleet, or snow though.

It's kind of hard to figure, that not one drop of water enters Minnesota, except from the sky.*


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


There is 1 m snow cover in my garden. (unfortunatelly no photo available jist now)
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Hey Thos!

" MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " & enjoy the oranges!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Stay dry my friend,,,,if you can! Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to both of you!


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Could you blow a little precipitation this way? I was hoping for a little bit of snow for Christmas! Dry as a bone here. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Merry Christmas!

We could send down some snow if you're gettin' tired of the rain LOL!


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


merry christmas


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Why are you in CA? and how long?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


MERRY CHRISTMAS THOMAS AND CARLEEN, AND HAPPY NEW YEAR. HOPE THE NEW YEAR IS A LITTLE GENTLER ON YOUR BODY THOS. THAT RANCH WORK IS GETTIN ROUGH ON YA. MY KIDS PUT A DOOR IN MY LIVING ROOM GOING INTO MY SHOP SO I DIDN'T HAVE TO GO OUTSIDE. KEPT FALLING AND BREAKING THINGS, RIBS MOSTLY. SO FAR ALL I'VE DONE WAS CUT OFF THE END OF MY RING FINGER LAST XMAS MAKING PRESENTS, LAST MINUTE. SO FAR NO MORE FALLS OUTSIDE. GOD BLESS, MIKE


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *gettin' a little rain down here*
> 
> Just thought I'd take a minute and say," MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR " to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It's been a strange year for Carleen and I but we are sure glad to be in Southern California instead of where all that winter is. I'm sure all this rain will soon be over and we will be back to the sunshine for which this part of the world is famous. I wish I could spend some time in my shop and build a little something but such is not the case. Some day….......................... ? For now, I'm eating fresh oranges off the tree and waiting for the sun to come out. Happy holidays everyone.


Merry Christmas to you both and enjoy those oranges!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*

Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Welcome home. It has been a while since I have seen ya.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Hi Thomas;

Glad to see you're still thinking of us.

Have a great summer.

Lee


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Welcome home again Thomas.
Thanks for sharing sweet moments with us. 
You're always in my mind, you're always in my mind….!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Sir, any thoughts about this item?

http://lumberjocks.com/GregL/blog/23049

Figured it might be in your area of expertise….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


you two be safe up there
and enjoy your year

one of these days 
the shop will beckon stronger
than anything else
and you can get home
and hang up your spurs


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Thomas Good to hear from you., Glad all is well and right with the world.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


a hard but wonderful life you are living!

That second to last line sounds like a song: Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Wayne, I think, like some others that it is the jaws from some kind of stitching horse. I've never seen one like this but it would work. The rounded jaws are the top and the give away.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Glad to get news from you, Thos. I just had that razee of yours at work this weekend. Give Carleen our best.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


glad to hear your warming up to the leather again…i bet the calluses just start to get soft by the time to saddle up again…sure would like to sample some of that cooking carleen is doing…have a great summer, i love that country your in …enjoy it for me…....grizz


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Have a great summer Tom & keep those shavings flying.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Good to hear your back. 3500 steers, heck my 9 are a hand full.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


*Back in the saddle again,"HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU!"*


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Good to hear from you,sounds like a busy schedule. Just don't bust any more ribs getting bucked off them "knothead" horses this summer.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Well, Dennis, I won't have that much to do with the cattle. I am getting to do some wood work, turning a barn into a stall barn for horses. Highly technical !!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Hey Thomas, great hearing from you, also good to know you still got some cowboying in you. I was beginning to think you were going to hang it up. Enjoy the summer, and stay out of the mud. Friends, mike


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Home again, home again, sorta!!!!*
> 
> Well, we are back at Snake River Ranch in Jackson Hole. I did get to spend a month in Jordan Valley. That shop of mine sure looked inviting, but not yet. We will have a busy summer here what with ranch work, tours, playing a gig at a supper ride 5 nights a week and taking out horseback rides. Oh, and not to mention 3500 steers. I've gotta make a whole years living in 5 months. Carleen is again cooking at the lodge. If any of my old buddies are coming this way in the summer, send me a PM and we will see if we can get together. The only wood I will get close to this summer will be Aspen trees, saddle trees and my old guitar. Think of me as the shavings fly.


Wow and I thought we (Debbie & I) traveled a lot. Welcome home good to have you back again even for a little while.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Bi-anual Check In*

Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.

The summer at Snake River Ranch went pretty well except I got bucked off another horse and this time tore the rotater cuff in my left shoulder. It didn't hurt too bad so I kept working until the end of the season. July and August, Carleen cooked and I took out horse back rides and hosted tours and played a lot of shows with my guitar. May and June I worked on the ranch getting ready for cattle and then receiving cattle. The month of September I helped ship cattle and hosted tours. The 4th of October I had surgery on my left shoulder. On the 6th of October I drove home to Jordan Valley. That might not have been too bright but there was 4 inches of show on the ground at the ranch. We spent the next 6 weeks in JV looking out the window at the shop and taking a few trips. The doctor released me by phone on the 15th of November and we headed for sunny California.

I'm now working on my second wood working project of the year; a sound booth to record in. My son-in-law and I are setting up a recording studio in the garage . They bought a bigger house and it has a three car garage. It also has enough bedrooms for Grandpa and Grandma. The twin grand sons have grown and are now walking and running and climbing and generally being a pain in the butt.

Keith(son-in-law) and I are set to start recording my first album. It will be all original cowboy songs and a couple of my poems. The guys in the band(Doo Wah Riders) are all helping with it. It will be a fun project and maybe we will even sell a few. We will start on that when we all get back from Las Vegas. The National Finals Rodeo is coming up and the Band will be at The Orleans. Carleen and I are going up for a few days to have some fun and visit old friends.

I miss the comraderie here with all my old friends and wish I could spend more time. I got my Medicare card a couple weeks ago and think it would be real good to spend some time in the wood shop. Maybe one of these days. Until then I keep track of all of you and wish you the very best. I'll throw in a few photos of my spring project.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,

Good to see you're still kicking and screaming, my friend. That's a nice job you did in the stable.

You've got to stop falling off of horses. That just can't feel good.

I hope you and Carleen hav a great holiday season, and good luck with your album.

Lee


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


really god to hear from you, and see your ok after the injury, a tough guy like you just had to heal ok, the recording booth is great and cant wait for your album to come out, i love good ole cowboy music, grew up with it with my dad….., have a great winter, the barn looks great, new stall doors are up town..the shop will come when its time and then we expect something good…..grizzman, oh yea dont know if you saw it or not, but i won the last contest with a lodge style bird house, and its grand on the large size…just what you would see out in the cattle country…check it out…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


So glad your doing OK!!! Great looking barn and some solid looking gates. You have that real Cowboy look. Sometiime you'll have to hear the story when I first went to Blondies Dad's Farm in Up State New York to meet her family. Not good, lets just say I'm a city slicker but I tried.

Enjoy the Grand-children.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Hey Old Buddy, gosh it's good hearing from you. Sorry about your trouble staying on your horses. Maybe someone needs to do a better job of breaking them. Nice looking job on the barn and stalls. Now you're recording an album huh? Wow, you're a man of many talents. Let us know when it's released, I won't be a groupie, but I'll sure be a fan. I've got a lot of questions but I'm sure you ain't got that kind of time. Give Carleen a big hug and all them Grandbabies. I got two Grandsons so I know what you mean about them being a headache sometimes. LOL. Well happy trails and God Bless, miss your stories here on LJ's. mike


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


What beautiful stalls. I was a horsewoman for many years, many years ago, and I'd be Thrilled to stable a horse there. Very nice job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


WOW!! 6 weeks recovery is awesome. Took me 5 months, but I couldn't lift my arm up at all. Took 6 weeks before I could use my computer mouse!!

Glad to hear you are well and enjoying life!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Sure is good to hear from all of you. thanks


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Thomas! Good to hear from you! Glad to hear life is treating you alright. I bet you're teaching those kids the best way to be a pain in the butt! Good luck with the studio and the recording. Keep us posted.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Hey Thomas.
Nice to hear from you.

You are always on to something new. Recording, wow. They broke the mold when the made you guy.

Great to see you are doing fine, and keep in touch.
Steve


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Pam was just asking about you and Carleen the other day. Glad the year sees you still up and at 'em.
Give her our best, and God Bless…
Douglas (farther and farther down that slippery slope).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


*It was sad news to hear about your injury, but it's great hear about your rapid recovery.

We've watched that type of surgery on the internet,

because Barb was contemplating on having this done.

She had physical therapy first, & recovered without having to need surgery.

Welcome back, & GOOD LUCK! on your first album.*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas Good to hear from you ,I hope you recover quickly from your injury.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


hey there thomas, i wanted to know if you could or would be willing to maybe give us a link to either one song or part of one, as i would love to hear you sing and play, this is music i love, so im just asking if there is anyway to hear something from what your going to put out…let me know if this is possible….thanks so much…grizz


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Tom. You certainly are a man of many talents. Take care with that shoulder.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Grizz, at this point we have nothing on line. I do think we will be marketing through CD-Baby. The CD won't be done until around March. I'll post it here when it is available. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


alright thomas, i guess i gotta wait, have you ever thought of doing a youtube video…just a thought…well have a great week, dont let them grandbabies get to rowdy now…if they do, use some tricks of your trade…rope em and hog tie em…lol….they wont give ya any trouble that way…later buddie


----------



## Topapilot (Nov 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Bi-anual Check In*
> 
> Well, here's a big howdy to all my old friends here at Lumber Jocks. It seems we have survived another year and the holidays are upon us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking in! I'd be interested to see some details on how you build and fit out a recording studio, so take pictures!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.

THIS WEBSITE IS SOMETHING ELSE. I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST JOINED, A PROJECT WOULD BE ON THE FIRST PAGE FOR SOMETIMES, A COUPLE DAYS. I JUST WENT THROUGH OVER 20 PAGES AND ONLY WENT BACK 4 DAYS!! I ONLY WISH I COULD SPEND TIME IN THE SHOP AND CONTRIBUTE MORE. MAYBE SOMEDAY BUT IN THE MEAN TIME YOU GUYS ARE DOING A GREAT JOB. I MISS THE CONVERSATIONS AND SHARING WE USED TO DO. IT WAS A GREAT TIME. SO HAPPY NEW YEAR AND MAY THE GOOD LORD TAKE A LIKIN' TO YA!!
TOM


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Thomas,

It is so good to hear from you. I hope you have a great and prosperous New Year and that it brings you health and happiness.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Tom:

Happy New Year to you also.

This place is sure different back in the good-old-days. Where we'd spend a couple of hours posting comments on projects and blogs because we didn't have messaging.

Now it all bang-bang moving so fast.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom:

Happy New Year to you and Carleen.

Lee


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Thomas,

Try to keep from getting bucked off any horses in 2012! Best wishes for a healthy, safe, and prosperous new year to you and Carleen.

L/W


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


TA Good to see your post.. Yeah you been around since the early days of LJs. may the new year bring you that thing we all want the most, more time whether it be in the shop or elsewhere.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom
Happy New Year and Best wishes.
Regards
DAN


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Sure is good to hear from you guys.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OLD FRIENDS HERE ON LUMBER JOCKS!!! JUST FOR ALL YOU NORTH COUNTRY BOYS; IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE 86 HERE IN SOCAL TODAY. YEA RAH!!! AT THE RANCH IN WYOMING IT IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A HIGH OF 21. I JUST HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAS A MUCH BETTER 2012 THAN 2011. FOR MANY OF US IT WILL HAVE TO BE BETTER BECAUSE IT COULDN'T BE MUCH WORSE. BUT YA KNOW; IT WAS STILL PRETTY GOOD AND WE DO LIVE IN THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Tom & Carleen. Looks like mid 30's here today, centigrade that is.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Just a Note...........*

A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.

new website. www.tomangleentertainment.com

Facebook…...Tom Angle Cowboy Entertainment

Look me up. thanks


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Tom - it's always great to hear what you are up to. Congratulations on the new CD! It would be great to see you get back to woodworking, but until then I hope Jackson, WY treats you right.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Tom good luck with your new CD.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas;

Well, a man of many talents… no doubt about that.

Wishing you the very best of success with your new cd.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Tom Great to hear fom you again. I was in on your site. It looks great.

Good luck on the new CD. I listened to your poem and song on your web site. Great job.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas, Just went to your site. Really like your songs. They sound great. Best wishes to you both and hope you succeed on your new adventure. Please keep us posted with updates.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


We'll be able to say, "We knew him when he actually had dung on his boots." Best of luck with the recordings, and have a safe and lucrative season on the range. Be sure and tell Carleen hello. I'll pass word along to Pam about your exploits.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


It's sure good to hear from all you old guys!! Keepthe good work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Good to see you out and about. What part of the Treasure Valley are you looking to move to?


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Nice to know you and Carleen are doing well. 
Thanks for the news and take care and good luck!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Just a Note...........*
> 
> A big "Howdy" to all my woodworking buddies here at LJ. Carleen and I will again be working at Snake river Ranch in Jackson Hole this summer. If you get up that way look us up. The big news is that My new CD will soon be available through CD Baby.( Now for you newbies, don't mark this a SPAM. It's just my couple times a year update for my old friends here at Lumber Jocks.) I do miss woodworking. There is a chance we will get our house sold this fall and can move to the Treasure Valley and get set up again. I guess it will depend on whether this music thing takes off good enough that I can finally hang up my saddle. Well, good luck with all your projects. I'll see ya down the road.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Tom & happy Easter to you and Carleen.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!!!*

HERE'S BIG HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE HIGH DESERT OF THE ION COUNTRY. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL OF YOU GOOD FRIENDS. KEEP MAKIN' SAWDUST!
TOM


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!!!*
> 
> HERE'S BIG HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE HIGH DESERT OF THE ION COUNTRY. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL OF YOU GOOD FRIENDS. KEEP MAKIN' SAWDUST!
> TOM


same to you thomas

have a good one


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!!!*
> 
> HERE'S BIG HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE HIGH DESERT OF THE ION COUNTRY. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL OF YOU GOOD FRIENDS. KEEP MAKIN' SAWDUST!
> TOM


Happy thanksgiving back at you Thomas


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!!!*
> 
> HERE'S BIG HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE HIGH DESERT OF THE ION COUNTRY. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL OF YOU GOOD FRIENDS. KEEP MAKIN' SAWDUST!
> TOM


Same to you Tom.

Lee


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!!!*
> 
> HERE'S BIG HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE HIGH DESERT OF THE ION COUNTRY. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL OF YOU GOOD FRIENDS. KEEP MAKIN' SAWDUST!
> TOM


Thomas, Happy Thanksgiving!! Hope it is a good one out there.

CtL


----------



## pbyrne (Jan 11, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!!!*
> 
> HERE'S BIG HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE HIGH DESERT OF THE ION COUNTRY. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL OF YOU GOOD FRIENDS. KEEP MAKIN' SAWDUST!
> TOM


Thomas, happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!!!!*
> 
> HERE'S BIG HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE HIGH DESERT OF THE ION COUNTRY. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL OF YOU GOOD FRIENDS. KEEP MAKIN' SAWDUST!
> TOM


To you as well Tom. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*new knee*

Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Thomas, Glad to hear the surgery went well. Wishin' ya a speedy recovery. 
Look forward to seeing you around here a bit.

CtL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


get well soon thomas

got to be a song in this somewhere

one legged wrangler

hoping to be hopping again soon

when i stopped standing crooked

why oh why am i getting shorter


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Good to hear your operation went well. You'll be back on your horse in no time.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


now you simmer down the thos..we dont want you out bustin bulls this week, you gotta sit back and watch some i love lucy or andy taylor…then when you feel good, then its time for more of the same,,,we gotta keep you down, and when the dr gives the all clear,,,then we can go out and get some steaks…take care tom,,,grizz


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Patron, The doctor told me that I would no longer be bow-legged. I explained that it had taken over 50 years to get that shape. So now what. am I gonna sit there with my legs sticking straight out?


> ?


I don't have a TV so I can't watch reruns. Grizz. I'll just get on here and aggravate all ofv you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


better go see a vet then 
i can't quite picture you 
in baggy pants
and shades

singing rap


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


You got some new parts and should be better than old. Keep up with your PT. Like the old saying goes; If I have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of my self.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


I hope your feeling better soon Thomas


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Godspeed on a speedy recovery, my friend.

Lee


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


In most cases, after you're done with rehab, you'll wish you had done this a lot sooner. My brother had both hip joints replaced a couple years ago. Now wishes he had done it several years ago. Running a ranch when your in pain all the time is no fun. He is an avid horseback rider, but had got to the point he couldn't take the ride anymore. He is not only riding again, but breaking horses to ride again. He couldn't be happier. Best wishes to your health and happiness.

By the way, you're not missing anything by not having a TV.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Yeah, I know I'm not missing anything with the TV. Good to hear from all you guys.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


I don't know, Patron,why not cowboy rapppp. IT MIGHT BE A HIT.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Knit fast. You'll be unstoppable. Better have those frozen vegetables for dinner…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Hope that everything comes out fine and that you'll be dancing the Cowboy Jig soon.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Even Chris Ladue said that old cowboys need a little rock and roll. I got impatient and had both my knees 
done at the same time. Made the rehab tougher until I found about rowing machines. Do not have horses,
but I can ride the mountain bike and touring bicycle a lot easier and further now. You should be all set by 
the time branding time gets here, just stay away from those long yearling bulls that were hiding in the breaks
last year, although the rocky mountain oysters do taste good barbecued over a branding fire.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


All the best to you Thomas.

My wife had both knees replaced two years ago and is doing great. It's important to stick to the re-hab proceedures.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Thomas, Hope your recovery is fast and you can get the other done and be up and about and feeling a lot better before spring. I had a partial lung removal last winter and was up and about shortly thereafter but it was well into spring before I could venture back to the shop to work on small projects. Best wishes again for a speedy recovery. Larry


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


In general, the more fun you had when your young, the more you'll need fixed when you're older.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


I think you're right Monte. Along about the time I turned 40 I realized there were a lot of similarities between tough and dumb!!!! I just went out and unlocked the shop door. I also went in and got the mail at the office. Yup, things is lookin' up.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


well ive already checked the mail, no checks or money there…the unlocking of the shop door is next, then vacuuming lots of dust up, and cut on some wood for a chess board, might be time for dinner about then, whats for dinner…....hmmm, you got any ideas thomas…i did see some squirrels..


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


The squirrell would be good but only if you barked him. Maybe some caned corn and some fried spuds. Sound good? Maybe some apple pie for desert. With that thick cream from this mornin's milkin'. I choked down a little sorry stew. Next week I'll get back to cookin' .


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Take it easy Buddy. No riding bulls for a few weeks. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *new knee*
> 
> Well, I got out of the hospital yesterday and am now home with a brand new KNEE. No more cortizone in that one. I will say it hurts pretty good. In the interest of the COWBOY WAY, I have two bags of frozen vegetables tied on either side of it with a wild rag. We will do the other one about the 5th of January. When this hurts a little less, I will have time to get on here and harrass the crap out of all my old friends. That's all for now I think I need to rest.


Thos, I know you will recover quickly. I had my right knee done 2 years ago this month. It hurt like a mule kick at first but it improved quickly. Rehab will be hard at first but that doesn't last long, in no time you'll be back in the saddle so to speak. The only thing I have problems with now is kneeling, but you learn to live with that pretty easily. You have my prayers for a quick recovery and a blessed Holiday Season,

Merry Christmas,
Greg


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*A New Day Dawns!!!*

Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
Tom

I am recuperating pretty well from my first knee replacement and will do the right knee on the 9th of January. I will move to Colorado around the 15th of February. I have already informed Snake River Ranch that I will not be coming "home" this year. They understand that a full time job trumps a part time one and wish me well. Do take a look at the Steel Stirke products. I'll stay in touch.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Congrats! I haven't got to check out the steelstrike website, but it sounds right up your alley. I hope this is the beginning of a enjoyable and prosperous endeavor!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Good to hear that you will be able to do something for income that you are so good at! You're projects are the best with your mixture of leather and wood. Hope all goes well and that you and yours have a great holiday.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Congratulations on the new job, er should i say "hobby", and good luck. Nice to see a fellow jock gain success. I looked at the Steel Strick web site, http://www.steelstrike.com/Custom-Leather-Western-and-Lodge-Furnishings.html, and I'm a little jealous. Looks like a great opportunity.
Good luck, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Thomas, this is a very good Christmas Present. Congrats on your new job. Colorado is a beautiful State.

Good Luck & Best Wishes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Thomas:

You must have brought down their web site. I'm unable to get in.

Congratulations and have a safe surgery and move.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW JOB, NEW KNEE AND THE NEW YEAR!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Congratulations on the new job, checked out the site, and I do not think I can afford the merchandise, but it
looks great and should be a good job for you. Hope both knees turn out good, even if you will lose that 
bow legged cowboy look. Thank you for sharing, and looking forward to seeing what you will be making, I 
hope you will share that with us.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


You can't keep a good man down. Merry Christmas Tom!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


looks like a great opportunity for the both of you

beautiful country too

i'm 191 miles south on us285
always a chair and a bunk here and some coffee
if you are doing the new mexico singing cowboy thing


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Congrats, the new employer has lucked out finding you.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


What a terrific opportunity. I looked at their gallery and was highly impressed!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


well good heavens, i checked out the site and my heavens the furniture and such is just beautiful, what a place to work, and i read the bio on Philip and what a craftsman he is, i look forward to hearing from you when you have worked there and how its going…i hope the surgery goes well and you will be a new man…i hope you dont miss your old job to much, i know your a cowboy, but maybe now that your a bit older and such it wont hurt to now work your other passion…i wish you the best Thomas…have a merry christmas…and really congrats on this new job…grizz


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


congrats on the new job along with a steady pay check, coming in. how are you going to have knee surgery,and move to colorado, and start a new job; around the same time? I'd say your plate is really full. Good Luck


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Thanks for the kind words everybody. Patron, look for a PM from me shortly. I do want to come and see you. Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Congrats on the new job, Tom! And happy Christmas, too! Sorry you won't be hanging around these parts, but it sounds like a great opportunity. Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


I will be watching Tom.
Have a great Christmas.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Thomas, great news, glad to hear. Look forward to seeing you around here in the new year.

CtL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Thomas, That site has some amazing creations. Looks like a great place to work (and it beats feeding in the snow!). Best wishes in the new job with the new knees, and the new address.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Hi Thomas,

It does me good to see that you will working leather again…I imagine you are one of the most talented in the world at it.

I hope to see your work posted here.

Good luck with knee two!

Happy holidays.

Lee


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *A New Day Dawns!!!*
> 
> Well, I might as well let the cat out of the bag; I have accepted employment with Steel Strike Furniture in Buena Vista, Colorado. steelstrike.com When you look at their products I think the why will be apparent. I've been hired to work leather, particularly carved leather as is used in the company's products. Phillip Smith, the owner, became interested when I showed him my projects page here on LJ. I am really looking forward to working with Phil. He has pushed the leather in furniture so much farther than I have that I'm sure I will learn tremendous amounts.
> Tom
> ...


Hey Thomas, I forgot to ask if you got to talk to Baxter in Elko?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Here We Go Again!!*

Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.

Somewhere in here I called Snake River to see if I could get my job back. No go, it was already filled. I wound up calling Gary and Dede Fales at Rimrock Dude Ranch. Rimrock is west of Cody, Wyoming on the way to Yellowstone National Park. Gary is a couple years older than I am. We've know each other since we both were riding saddle broncs, about 40 some years. I used to work for Gary's dad and mom back when they owned the ranch and hunting camps. I never worked on the ranch. I always was guiding hunters and pulling pack strings in the wilderness. ( We actually kinda looked down our noses at those "dude wranglers".) Gary said, " I can't pay ya what yer worth." I said,"Hell, I'm gettin' old. I might not be worth much." We struck a deal and I went to work the first of May. I only had to spend a little over 40 days in that little camp trailer.

When I got there, Gary had bought a pen full of new horses. The first order of business was to get shoes on these knot heads and then ride them to see if they were any good. Bear in mind, Gary is 68 and I'm 66. I found out that my new knees were pretty good for shoeing horses but my back was still a little weak. I then found that when you go from being extremely bow-legged to being knock-kneed, getting on a horse is not the same as it used to be. I couldn't find my right stirrup. This has some interesting ramifications when mounting a somewhat knuckle-headed bronc. I did pretty good; only wound up in the rocks once and that was because my saddle slipped when I was getting on. I then spent the whole summer riding "these kind of horses". We then went to fixing up the ranch. It needed a lot of work. Post holes and corral poles and paint them too. I rebuilt a bunch of pole gates.(my wood working for the summer, that and chain sawing trees out of the trails.) Then we cleaned the place up and built a fence around the swimming pool. I literally worked my butt off. I took one little 4 day pack trip to Hardpan Basin over Memorial day. I started a nice bay mare and she turned into a pretty good little girl by the end of summer. The guests arrived the first of June and then I got to put up with a bunch of kid wranglers. Sometimes I though I was running a daycare. The rest of the summer is a blur. I played one music show per week at the ranch. That was all I had time for. It was all over and I left on Labor day.

I took a trip to Indiana to see family and friends. I then came HOME!!! The renter was gone. I moved back into the house and decided to see if I can get the saddle shop up and running again. I think I will use my website to market custom guitar straps and belts. I'm sort of pushed this way by a remark that Gary made toward the end of the summer. I'd just had a tough time with one of his horses. He said,"When ya was young ya had ta ride these kinda horses 'cause the ol' guys wouldn't. NOW, ya have ta ride 'em 'cause the young guys don't know how!" I'm really tired of "these kinda horses". I think it's time to do something else.

By the by, just so this has something to do with wood working; I have my handtool wood shop all set up and ready to go. I will post photos of the NEW shop in the near future.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


You tough old bird, God Bless you. Been a weird year here too. Big surgery and a replumbing of my waste line (I wish they could have used PVC), cut a slice into my right paw on the bandsaw, non-agressive cancerous lesion burned off my nose. This getting old isn't for sissies.
Onward and upward, with plenty of commissions and woodworking galore for both of us. Take care out there, Thos.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Lordy, I thought I had a tough year. Mine is pretty easy compared.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your still pretty tough Thomas ,I'm your age and I'd be doing good just to ride a bike for a distance near enough a bunch of green horses. Good to hear form you. Take care and God bless


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


"These kinda horses" is kinda like some people. Glad you were able to connect with enough good ones to 
make it through the year. Sounds like you & Gary are about like the man I am working part time for, since
he is 6 mos older than me, I am the new hand and get stuck with all the scut jobs. Good thing he does not
have a chicken coop or I would get stuck cleaning it out next spring. That fence work sounds familiar, did 
you use the two handled post hole diggers and a mule shoe, or has Gary gone modern and put an auger on
the tractor so you can screw into the ground and use a big wrench to back it out. Glad to hear that you
are able to get back into a somewhat set down job in the shop for now and hope it works out. Do you have
enough wood cut to get through the winter, or are you going to take it easy and just turn up the thermostat.
Hope to hear more from you this winter.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Thos Great to hear from you again. Glad that you were able to survive the summer.

Now on to surviving the winter.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


I looked on line to see if Tom had a web site and sure enough he has a great one,thought the rest of you might like to take a look.

http://www.tomangleentertainment.com/index


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


I just got off the phone doing a live interview with KHTS, Santa Clarita, California. It was about 45 minutes and they played songs from my album. If you go to my Facebook(Tom Angle Cowboy Entertainer) page you can get the links to the pod cast that will be up probably on Monday. YOu also might hi the "Like" button for me. Thanks.

Blue Pine, Gary doesn't even own a tractor!!! We were lucky to have a pickup instead of a team of horses.
Hello, Karson and Doug

Thanks JIm for the heads up. I need to get to work on that website again.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are leading an interesting life Thomas. My most dangerous ride is my Lazyboy recliner (makes me lazy sometimes).


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


just saw your blog here thos, it was a good read, from this end of things, it good to see something worked out after the colorado went bust, its always good to hook up with old friends, i hope the saddle shop and things will go well…god bless ya brother…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again Tom. Things can only get better mate. You sure are a survivor. 
All the best for the future & keep those posts coming.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Good to see you're kicking. Been a while sir.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Hey there Thomas!

Good to hear your still stompin around, even if it on new knees! I visited your website, and listened to your tough times song.

Now I have one more thing to admire you about! Nice website, too.

Wish you all the very best for the future.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


It's great to hear from all of you.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Thomas, Good to hear you are still on the right side of the grass after this summer. I'm your age, also an ex saddle bronc rider, and I finally gave up "those kind of horses" 2 years ago after finally realizing that I fell off a lot easier than I used to! I hope things get some easier for you. But you have proved that cowboys can do whatever it takes!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you are out and about. Good luck with the shop! BTW, my dad advised, "You know better than to ride broncs and bulls." I left that "work" for a couple of my uncles to handle ;-) I have just stayed away from "those kind of horses" since I left Kuna in '68. I know somebody has to handle "those kind of horses". Glad you boyz are up to the task ;-) Speaking of guys that can handle "those kind of horses", did you know Henry Hatton?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Hope things work out well for you. My father rode horses till he passed at age 85. No sense quitting. The young generation is pathetic.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Topa; No I didn't know Henry but I've heard of him. I can't remember exactly what except he was a good hand. That was some good advise your dad gave you. Kuna is still there. At least there signs saying it's this-a-way. Yeah Andy and Monte, I'm still on the top side of the grass.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Your experience takes me back to my time on a dude ranch back in 64 in northern CO. Sure wouldn't want to be doing it now but surely did enjoy it then.

By the way, that was 1964 not 1864.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Henry had a horse ranch in the Owyhees; sort of up on the hill above Jordan Valley ;-) One of my uncles and a couple of his cowboy buddies went down to help with roundup. Henry was in his 60s or maybe even 70s at the time, he gave them the "tame" horses he had at the house. Henry said the last one was a bit rough, so he'd take it. It started to run a way with Henry, so he threw it down on its side. When it got up and started to run again, Henry threw it back down. One the 3rd run, it gave up and let Henry decide when, where and how fast they were going to travel. I have had run-a-ways heads pulled around by the saddle horn, but never quite the nerve to throw them down ;-))

Probably one of the the reasons I took dad's advise seriously was my mom was an RN. She did her share of cowboy patching up during Stampede week every summer;-)

Kuna is still there and all that irrigated farm land is being covered over with houses ;-((

I just thought of another fellow you might have known; Neil Hink. He made a living buying 2 dozen wild horses off the range land every 2 weeks. He never kept a working horse at the place. By the end of the 1st day, he would be riding and roping off one of them. These horses were like deer; had never seen a human before they were rounded up. At the end of 2 weeks, he would take that 2 dozen to the sale as green broke and bring another load home to break. That is how he made a living.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


holy cow bob, you sure saw some times, just hearing of that life makes ya wish you would have known these cowboys, the real deal….sorry the houses are taking up prized land, its the sad thing about development, and knowing the times when times were sure different, there is a whole lot of real living that took place that a good book could be written about.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


I'll ask Forrest Fretwell about Henry and Neil. I'll bet he knew them both.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *Here We Go Again!!*
> 
> Sometimes I think my life would make a good soap opera. It couldn't be listed as true life, it would have to be in the fiction section, 'cause no one would believe it. To say the least, again, the job in Colorado didn't work out. I put up with it for four days and left. I believe I was the victim of unrealistic expectations. I stayed out the month to use my rent. I was lucky and got my deposit back. I had booked two shows in Cripple Creek. We decided to cancel them because they were percentage shows and might not support long distance expenses. When I got back to Jordan Valley, I unloaded my household into the shop and because the house was rented, drug my old camp trailer to a RV park in Nampa, Idaho.
> 
> ...


Thomas saw the times. I was just a causal observer when I was a kid ;-)


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*

Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping. 
The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check. 
Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Tom: Great that you are active in a couple of your favorite activities.

Merry Christmas to you also, and the very Blessed of New Years.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


sure am glad the project came out well, nothing like keeping your skils tuned up by using hand tools, MERRY CHRISTMAS to you tom, and sing em a good ole song…happy trails


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


You should post the video of you singing! Merry Christmas!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Merry Christmas to you also Thomas.

Lee


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you, hope your group has a wonderful get together and program
Sunday.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Phillip, if you go to my Facebook page, Tom Angle Cowboy Entertainer, you will find a link to a bunch of videos on YouTube from The Cowboy Poets of Idaho. There are videos of something like 12 or 13 songs. The sound quality is pretty poor . They were videoed at a show in Payette, Idaho. There are also 4 tracks from my album,"Tough Times" on YouTube.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Always great to hear from you. Glad things came together for ya. 
Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year with your new shop.

CtL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Tom, Good to 'hear' from you. Have a good Christmas and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*
> 
> Well, it's that time of year again. I do always try to get on here and wish my old friends the very best for the holiday season. I even finished a project for a Christmas present but let it get away with the customer before I took pictures. It's funny how you can get out of the habit. When I first signed on on LJ, I would no more than get a project finished until I had it photographed and posted. That was back when there were about 1200 of us and about 40 really active. I just checked projects since yesterday. There were only 12 pages. You guys are slipping.
> The project I finished is a sort of shadow box wall cabinet about 1.75 inches deep by 24 wide and 20 high. It has a frame on it that is bigger. The box is to display trophy belt buckles, (15). It's going to a friend who is a darned good saddle bronc rider. His mother commissioned it. The frame is covered with carved leather and the back panel is basket stamped leather. I constructed it from Poplar and a MDF backer board. I did almost every thing with my hand tools. It must have worked; I have the check.
> Well, this takes care of all my Christmas well-wishing. All I have left to do is sing a song Sunday night at the community Christmas program. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


Great to hear from you Tom. Keep well mate and keep up the good work.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

*Merry Christmas*

Hello every body. I just bumped off Grumpy on his post but I will just go ahead and wish every body a very Merry Christmas. If that won't work for you how about Happy Hannakah, or Happy Holidays.

I'm not on this site as much anymore but I do think of my friends here on LJ frequently. It's still hard to believe how this site has grown. When I joined I think there were about 1200 members and probably 30 active. I learned a lot from all of you and had a great time in this little community. I remember conversations that included myself, someone in Germany, someone in Norway and someone in Australia or Malaysia. Wood working is indeed a universal language. Sometimes I really miss it.
I just wanted to wish you the best of New years and continued success at what ever you are up to these days.

I do have a new web site up and running if you'd care to take a look.

www.thosanglesaddlery.com


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> Hello every body. I just bumped off Grumpy on his post but I will just go ahead and wish every body a very Merry Christmas. If that won't work for you how about Happy Hannakah, or Happy Holidays.
> 
> ...


happy whatever to you too theo

so much new stuff here
i don't get on to much either

getting house/shop ready for winter

where you at these days


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> Hello every body. I just bumped off Grumpy on his post but I will just go ahead and wish every body a very Merry Christmas. If that won't work for you how about Happy Hannakah, or Happy Holidays.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you, Thos.!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> Hello every body. I just bumped off Grumpy on his post but I will just go ahead and wish every body a very Merry Christmas. If that won't work for you how about Happy Hannakah, or Happy Holidays.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to all of you wonderful Lumberjocks. You are all a bunch of nice guys who are always willing to help when someone needs some advice. Just remember that one person may do the asking of the question but there's no telling how many your answer will help - even many who don't even participate but just read. The last 2 or 3 years have been somewhat hard for me so just coming here helps lift me up when things are down. I've always enjoyed coming here. May all of you and yours have a wonderful and peaceful Christmas and a Happy New Years Day.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> Hello every body. I just bumped off Grumpy on his post but I will just go ahead and wish every body a very Merry Christmas. If that won't work for you how about Happy Hannakah, or Happy Holidays.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and good luck with your new business.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> Hello every body. I just bumped off Grumpy on his post but I will just go ahead and wish every body a very Merry Christmas. If that won't work for you how about Happy Hannakah, or Happy Holidays.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you and yours from Norway Thomas. Glad that you have us in your thoughts. I hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tangle said:


> *Merry Christmas*
> 
> Hello every body. I just bumped off Grumpy on his post but I will just go ahead and wish every body a very Merry Christmas. If that won't work for you how about Happy Hannakah, or Happy Holidays.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to Thos and all the other Lumberjocks. This is a great site to visit,
sorta like a virtual shop where the wood stove will keep you warm in the winter and the sun never gets too
hot in the summer. Thank all of you for sharing.


----------

